# Se descubre el origen de la Esclerosis múltiple. virus de Epstein-Barr (VEB),



## Lovecraf (13 Ene 2022)

*Un estudio apunta al virus de la enfermedad del beso como la principal causa de esclerosis múltiple. *
La revista 'Science' publica el macroestudio realizado a lo largo de 20 años con datos de más de 10 millones de reclutas militares estadounidenses





AP
Un nuevo análisis de los datos de los reclutas militares estadounidenses sugiere que la *esclerosis múltiple (EM),* considerada de causa desconocida, es una complicación de la infección por el *virus de Epstein-Barr (VEB),* según publican los investigadores en la revista _Science._
Ese virus es el causante de la *mononucleosis,* también llamada '*enfermedad del beso'.* La esclerosis múltiple es una enfermedad desmielinizante crónica del *sistema nervioso central.* No se conoce la causa subyacente de esta enfermedad, pero se cree que *el virus de Epstein-Barr es un posible culpable.* Sin embargo, la mayoría de las personas infectadas por este virus común no desarrollan esclerosis múltiple, y no es posible demostrar directamente la causalidad de esta enfermedad en los seres humanos.
A partir de los datos de más de diez millones de reclutas militares de *Estados Unidos*controlados durante un periodo de 20 años, 955 de los cuales fueron diagnosticados de EM durante su servicio, el investigador de la *Universidad de Harvard Kjetil Bjornevik* y su equipo pusieron a prueba la hipótesis de que la EM está causada por el VEB.

Descubrieron que *el riesgo* de desarrollar EM en individuos que eran negativos al VEB *se multiplicaba por 32* tras la infección por el VEB. "Estos resultados -dicen los autores-, no pueden explicarse por ningún factor de riesgo conocido y *sugieren que el VEB es la principal causa de la EM".*
Señalan que uno de los tratamientos más eficaces para la EM son los *anticuerpos monoclonales anti-CD20* y que dirigirse directamente al VEB *podría tener grandes ventajas* en comparación con las terapias basadas en los anti-CD20, que tienen que administrarse por infusión intravenosa y pueden aumentar el riesgo de infecciones.








El virus que causa la enfermedad del beso es responsable de la esclerosis múltiple


Una investigación publicada en 'Science' sugiere que la mayoría de los casos de EM podrían prevenirse al detener la infección por el virus de Epstein-Barr



www.abc.es












Descubren que el virus de Epstein-Barr es el causante de la esclerosis múltiple


Un nuevo estudio con más de diez millones de personas seguidas durante 20 años confirma esta relación




www.larazon.es


----------



## Zbigniew (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## V. Crawley (13 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Sin embargo, la mayoría de las personas infectadas por este virus común no desarrollan esclerosis múltiple, y no es posible demostrar directamente la causalidad de esta enfermedad en los seres humanos.



¿No suena esto a "bueno, en realidad no tenemos ni puta idea, pa qué engañarnos"?


----------



## EL BRAYAN (13 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> *Un estudio apunta al virus de la enfermedad del beso como la principal causa de esclerosis múltiple. *
> La revista 'Science' publica el macroestudio realizado a lo largo de 20 años con datos de más de 10 millones de reclutas militares estadounidenses
> 
> 
> ...



Comprad big Pharma. 
“ Vacuna “ ARNm en 3,2,1…


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Ene 2022)

Los virus no existen, la teoría microbiana y del contagio es una farsa.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> *Un estudio apunta al virus de la enfermedad del beso como la principal causa de esclerosis múltiple. *
> La revista 'Science' publica el macroestudio realizado a lo largo de 20 años con datos de más de 10 millones de reclutas militares estadounidenses
> 
> 
> ...



Una noticia buenisima que salvara a muchisima gente de una vida horrible para ellos y sus familias.

Por cierto ese mismo virus tambien produce una extraña enfermedad llamada linfoma de Burkitt.









Linfoma de Burkitt - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Se da en ciertas condiciones.

Tal vez este virus este detras de otras muchas enfermedades.


----------



## Saludable-13 (14 Ene 2022)

Las causas de la esclerosis múltiple van desde el mercurio de los empastes, el déficit de vitamina D, una mala circulación, algunas infecciones, los fármacos del colesterol....


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Ene 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Las causas de la esclerosis múltiple van desde el mercurio de los empastes, el déficit de vitamina D, una mala circulación, algunas infecciones, los fármacos del colesterol....



No has leido el articulo?? Parece que esta mas que claro que es el virus ese que ademas afecta al sis. Nervioso.


----------



## Toctocquienes (14 Ene 2022)

Algo más de lo que vacunarse, no me digas.


----------



## Saludable-13 (14 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No has leido el articulo?? Parece que esta mas que claro que es el virus ese que ademas afecta al sis. Nervioso.



Ya he puesto que las infecciones pueden ser una causa pero la causa más probable pueden ser fármacos del colesterol que reducen el colesterol de las vainas de mielina. Además la mala circulación venosa también, lee este artículo









La insuficiencia cerebral venosa, potencial causa de patologías neurodegenerativas


La esclerosis múltiple y otras patologías neurodegenerativas podrían estar causadas -o agravarse- por una insuficiencia venosa cerebroespinal que podría solucionarse quirúrgicamente; así lo sostiene al menos el médico italiano Paolo Zamboni, posibilidad que ha reconocido recientemente la...




web.archive.org


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Ene 2022)

Se sospecha hace mucho tiempo que la mayoría de las enfermedades autoinmunes tienen "un gatillo" que dispara la enfermedad sobre un entorno que en principio sería el adecuado. Una infección (casi siempre vírica), una vacuna? (  ), una enfermedad prolongada etc... etc....

El hecho es que el VEB es conocido por su linfotropismo desde antiguo. Es decir le encanta infectar a los linfocitos de tipo B y "volverlos locos". Solo que no todos los individuos desarrollan una enfermedad más allá de la famosa mononucleosis infecciosa. 

Pero el hecho es que sí, suena plausible que este bicho en concreto esté detrás de muchas más jodiendas y por supuesto enfermedades autoinmunes como la esclerosis múltiple de las que pensamos.

¿La mala noticia? Que prácticamente toda la población adulta ha tenido o ha estado en contacto con el jodido bicho. Mal asunto.


----------



## ajenuz (14 Ene 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Ya he puesto que las infecciones pueden ser una causa pero la causa más probable pueden ser fármacos del colesterol que reducen el colesterol de las vainas de mielina. Además la mala circulación venosa también, lee este artículo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y no sólo las estatinas, también muchas familias de antibióticos provocan neurotoxicidad, en especial las fluoroquinolonas.

Pero es mucho más fácil echarle las culpas a los bichitos...


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿No suena esto a "bueno, en realidad no tenemos ni puta idea, pa qué engañarnos"?



20 años despues... Bueno, ni puta idea. Igual es por el virus del beso. Donde estan mis subvenciones?


----------



## Pepeprisas (14 Ene 2022)

Pues si, ya perdieron credibilidad..


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (14 Ene 2022)

La noticia ha causado revuelo entre los pacientes de EM.
Algunos han tenido mononucleosis, pero otros no.
En cualquier caso una muy buena noticia para que atinen más aun(ya los hay muy buenos) con los fármacos.

Pero ahí va un consejo para remielinizar:
Hongo 'Melena de León".


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (14 Ene 2022)

Y qué puede provocar que nos inyectemos un vector que fabrica proteína espiga a punta pala en nuestro sistema inmune? 
No se ni para qué pregunto.


----------



## Saludable-13 (14 Ene 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Y no sólo las estatinas, también muchas familias de antibióticos provocan neurotoxicidad, en especial las fluoroquinolonas.
> 
> Pero es mucho más fácil echarle las culpas a los bichitos...



Hombre, una infección es verdad que puede producir mala circulación por exceso de radicales libres y producir la esclerosis múltiple.


----------



## Manufacturer (14 Ene 2022)

Es rentable echar la culpa a un virus, y más ahora que gracias a la inteligencia artificial sacas la vacuna en una tarde.
Encontraron un filón con esto de los virus. ¿Acaso creíais que iban a implantar un pasaporte para tomar café con pocos sellos a cumplimentar?


----------



## ajenuz (14 Ene 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Hombre, una infección es verdad que puede producir mala circulación por exceso de radicales libres y producir la esclerosis múltiple.



Ya, pero lo decía porque ahora todo va a ser tratable con ARNm; a causa de virus.

A ver si hoy me pongo y busco alguna información que tengo guardada de hace tiempo acerca de la cantidad increíble de fármacos de uso común que destruyen las mitocondrias de las neuronas, provocando demencias que pasan luego como Alzhéimer, y otros trastornos neurológicos.


----------



## juantxxxo (14 Ene 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> *¿No suena esto a "bueno, en realidad no tenemos ni puta idea, pa qué engañarnos"?*



¿Cómo es eso de correlación no implica causalidad? pues eso.......



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> *Se sospecha hace mucho tiempo que la mayoría de las enfermedades autoinmunes tienen "un gatillo" que dispara la enfermedad sobre un entorno que en principio sería el adecuado. Una infección (casi siempre vírica), una vacuna? (  ), una enfermedad prolongada etc... etc....
> 
> El hecho es que el VEB es conocido por su linfotropismo desde antiguo. Es decir le encanta infectar a los linfocitos de tipo B y "volverlos locos". Solo que no todos los individuos desarrollan una enfermedad más allá de la famosa mononucleosis infecciosa.*



El problema es que en el caso de la EM no son las B sino las T las que montan todo el pifostio.


----------



## Famicon (14 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> *Un estudio apunta al virus de la enfermedad del beso como la principal causa de esclerosis múltiple. *
> La revista 'Science' publica el macroestudio realizado a lo largo de 20 años con datos de más de 10 millones de reclutas militares estadounidenses
> 
> 
> ...



Si tengo que morir, moriré... Pero no he participado del experimento covidiano y no pienso participar de este...


----------



## Viviendo Digno (14 Ene 2022)

Sin embargo la vacuna covid es segura y punnnto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los virus no existen, la teoría microbiana y del contagio es una farsa.



Nada déjate morder por un perro rabioso


----------



## secuestrado (14 Ene 2022)

Vacuna a la vista!!!


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> ¿Cómo es eso de correlación no implica causalidad? pues eso.......
> 
> 
> 
> El problema es que en el caso de la EM no son las B sino las T las que montan todo el pifostio.



Si usan monoclonales anti-CD 20, las B tienen que intervenir y mucho. Los distintos tipos de linfocitos se relacionan entre ellos de forma íntima y esencial.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Ene 2022)

Los virus no existen, son los padres. Palabra de @AYN RANDiano2. Alabad su liberalidad libre de la cadenas de la manipuladora ciencia.


----------



## Mink (14 Ene 2022)

Puesto que las vacunas ya no es necesario que inmunicen ni que eviten la transmision, ya se puede decir que todo viene de los virus y por lo tanto todo se puede prevenir con vacunas. Y si no funciona mejor, otra dosis que vendes.


----------



## eljusticiero (14 Ene 2022)

Pillo dep.


----------



## galdubat (14 Ene 2022)

Desde el mismo momwntinen que achacan la dolencia a un virus, es que no tienen ni puta idea.

Es como cuando un arqueologo, no era capaz de descifrar el escrito, y se inventaba una deidad.


----------



## Picard (14 Ene 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿No suena esto a "bueno, en realidad no tenemos ni puta idea, pa qué engañarnos"?



jajajajaj es que de verdad es para darles una mano de hostias y cagarles encima como poco


----------



## vanderwilde (14 Ene 2022)

Para mí son "caprichos del cerebro". Por qué se produce una alergia de un día para otro, por qué las células "se vuelven locas" y se produce el cáncer, por qué el páncreas dijo "se acabó la insulina", por qué a una persona que siempre se ha visto normal le da un delirio de repente?, y así, muchas cosas.

Una persona que se lleva toda la vida abusando de la comida, del tabaco, del vino, y lo entierran con 90 años, y ahora hay chavales que se cuidan, que no fuman, no beben, vida saludable, y caen con 25 años.

Conozco, por ejemplo, dos casos, operadas los dos de lo mismo: cáncer de labio. Uno muerto, el otro, después de la operación lleva 20 años vivo, y sigue. Los dos tenían más o menos la misma edad.

Puede haber factores que influyan, pero al final, el ordenador central es el que manda en todo.

Para mí que todo está en la cabecita, y que son, como digo, "caprichos del cerebro", por eso nunca van a dar con la solución. El cerebro es más caprichoso que una tía cuando pilla a alguien de dinero.

Un virus, un virus. Lo que a lo mejor ni saben que lo ha podido desarrollar la misma enfermedad.

Hace tiempo, estaban hablando en la radio del alzheimer, y que habían descubierto que en estos pacientes había cierto déficit de una vitamina (no recuerdo cuál) en algunas zonas del cerebro, y que podía ser la causa, pero a ver, hijo, por qué se produce eso? Pues por que por mucho que se haga, al cerebro no le sale de sus santos memoles acumularlas ahí, y ya está.

Tratamientos para frenar, frenar, no curar enfermedades hay, pero curarlas... me parece que no.

A ver, yo, por qué tengo hipertensión? Ya digo, por lo menos mi opinión subjetiva es esa.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (14 Ene 2022)

A mi me parece una buena noticia.


----------



## Picard (14 Ene 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Para mí son "caprichos del cerebro". Por qué se produce una alergia de un día para otro, por qué las células cancerígenas "se vuelven locas", por qué el páncreas dijo "se acabó la insulina", por qué a una persona que siempre se ha visto normal le da un delirio de repente?, y así, muchas cosas.
> 
> Una persona que se lleva toda la vida abusando de la comida, del tabaco, del vino, y lo entierran con 90 años, y ahora hay chavales que se cuidan, que no fuman, no beben, vida saludable, y caen con 25 años.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el destino de la salud está escrito en el código genético. En palabras sencillas:
Llegado a un punto, cuando se haya producido la división celular número X te va a dar un cáncer de pulmón. Si fumas mucho, la división celular será más rapida y llegarás antes a ese cáncer para el que estás predestinado.
Pero te toca de todas maneras si está en tu código el 'fallo' o mejor dicho, la instrucción.


----------



## Manufacturer (14 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Los virus no existen, son los padres. Palabra de @AYN RANDiano2. Alabad su liberalidad libre de la cadenas de la manipuladora ciencia.



Una cosa es que existan o no, otra cosa es que los quieras hacer culpables de una enfermedad de forma interesada para fabricar vacunas (tratamientos universales para personas sanas)


----------



## Edge2 (14 Ene 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> A mi me parece una buena noticia.



Reportado.


----------



## TALEBIANO (14 Ene 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> A ver, yo, por qué tengo hipertensión? Ya digo, por lo menos mi opinión subjetiva es esa.



Probablemente tengas una cierta resistencia a la insulina (síndrome metabólico). Esto genera hipertensión entre otras cosas.


----------



## Saludable-13 (14 Ene 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Ya, pero lo decía porque ahora todo va a ser tratable con ARNm; a causa de virus.
> 
> A ver si hoy me pongo y busco alguna información que tengo guardada de hace tiempo acerca de la cantidad increíble de fármacos de uso común que destruyen las mitocondrias de las neuronas, provocando demencias que pasan luego como Alzhéimer, y otros trastornos neurológicos.



En este libro vienen una recopilación de fármacos que causan problemas neurológicos















Supera una esclerosis múltiple calificada de incurable con métodos naturales


José Rodríguez Segurado era hace apenas diez años un buen estudiante con las mismas inquietudes y ambiciones que cualquier joven de 20 años. Estaba lleno de pasión y ganas de aprender, conocer otros idiomas, viajar, amar y disfrutar de la vida. Y como tantos otros decidió tener un trabajo...




web.archive.org













Qué es la esclerosis múltiple y cómo tratarla


La Esclerosis Múltiple se define como una patología neurodegenerativa, desmielinizante y crónica del sistema nervioso central cuya causa -o causas- se desconoce y por tanto es considerada incurable. Patología que se caracteriza básicamente por la pérdida de la vaina de mielina -sustancia grasa...




web.archive.org













Qué es la esclerosis múltiple y cómo tratarla (y II)


En la primera parte de este artículo hemos explicado de manera somera qué es la esclerosis múltiple y cuáles las causas que parecen provocarla y/o agravarla por lo que vamos ahora a centrarnos en explicar qué puede hacerse tanto para prevenirla -ésta y otras muchas patologías, especialmente las...




web.archive.org


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Ene 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Una cosa es que existan o no, otra cosa es que los quieras hacer culpables de una enfermedad de forma interesada para fabricar vacunas (tratamientos universales para personas sanas)



Le recuerdo que para el VIH no hay vacuna. Si la hubiera ixistiría aún menos.


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (14 Ene 2022)

Joder si es así es una putada. Mucha gente a pasado la mononucleosis sin enterarse como yo que lo descubrí en una analitica por casualidad y otros lo han pasado jodidamente como mi hija con 8 años. 
Pacoanecdota .... yo no estoy vacunado, ni mi hija y con contactos en casa y fuera muy estrechos todavia no hemos pillado covid habiendo pasado la mononucleosis.
Mi cuñado medico este si esta triplemente inoculado y no ha pillado el covid con todos en su casa contagiados. También paso la mononucleosis.
Mi otro cuñado gordo, se cuida mal y doblemente inoculado y ha pillado el covid pero asintomático. Se hice el test porque la mujer y la hija lo pillaron. El pasó la mononucleosis.

Raro, raro...


----------



## Lechuga verde (14 Ene 2022)

Y la gente aun cree en la ciencia como algo exacto, hay que ser subnormal


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (14 Ene 2022)

Preparando el terreno para los efectos secundarios de las vacunas ARNm de aqui a 10 años.


----------



## Vicha (14 Ene 2022)

Todos a cacunarse contra la esclerosis múltiple, que siga la fiesta


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (14 Ene 2022)

galdubat dijo:


> Desde el mismo momwntinen que achacan la dolencia a un virus, es que no tienen ni puta idea.



Tu eres tonto. Los virus pueden desencadenar enfermedades autoinmunes y eso se sabe desde los años 80


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No has leido el articulo?? Parece que esta mas que claro que es el virus ese que ademas afecta al sis. Nervioso.



El virus de Epstein Barr es endémico y ubíquo, se sospecha que es causante o precursor de muchas enfermedades (como la EM), lo que no se sabe es los motivos por los que abandona la fase de latencia... esa sería la clave, entender ese mecanismo...


----------



## kranx (14 Ene 2022)

Muy buen hallazgo. Y que pone de relieve que el bitxo no es el único virus que te puede putear a largo plazo. Hace tiempo que se sabe que muchos virus son oncogénicos, otros que producen neuropatías... La vida es así de chunga, y quien te venda "seguridad" a cambio de obediencia te está engañando como a un borrego. No existe tal cosa.


----------



## elmegaduque (14 Ene 2022)

kranx dijo:


> *Muy buen hallazgo*. Y que pone de relieve que el bitxo no es el único virus que te puede putear a largo plazo. Hace tiempo que se sabe que muchos virus son oncogénicos, otros que producen neuropatías... La vida es así de chunga, y* quien te venda "seguridad" a cambio de obediencia te está engañando* como a un borrego. No existe tal cosa.



Éste es el nivel.


----------



## MasMax (14 Ene 2022)

Muchos burbujistas son inmunes a la esclerosis múltiple al no saber que es un beso.


----------



## Teuro (14 Ene 2022)

Es posible que la motivación de multitud de cánceres y una gran parte de las enfermedades endémicas de la humanidad al final el causante sea un virus.


----------



## Teuro (14 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Le recuerdo que para el VIH no hay vacuna. Si la hubiera ixistiría aún menos.



Es posible que si la tecnología de las vacunas ARNm sean fiables sean la solución a multitud de virus actuales. Vemos que el problema principal es el dinero. Si hay necesidad se invierte, sino ¿a quién le importa?


----------



## PACOJONES (14 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo sintomas hace años de esclerosis multiple leve, tengo brotes de cansancio repentinos o cuando por ejemplo me excedo en mi actividad fisica puedo tardar semanas en recuperarme, y pase el virus del beso, que mes mas jodido pase, quizas esto pueda ser una explicacion a lo que me pasa, me ha gustado conocer estos estudios por si algun dia me pueden servir de algo con el medico.


----------



## fanta de pescao (14 Ene 2022)

Cuando no tienen ni puta idea es un virus, los informáticos hacen lo mismo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Ene 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Yo tengo sintomas hace años de esclerosis multiple leve, tengo brotes de cansancio repentinos o cuando por ejemplo me excedo en mi actividad fisica puedo tardar semanas en recuperarme, y pase el virus del beso, que mes mas jodido pase, quizas esto pueda ser una explicacion a lo que me pasa, me ha gustado conocer estos estudios por si algun dia me pueden servir de algo con el medico.



Yo no estoy diagnosticado pero tengo una sintomatologia de fibromialgia, dolores en pecho, sindrome de Reynaud, dolores articulares y musculares, dolores asoiados a hernia discal y ciaticas, dolores cervicales, tendinitis, problemas de sueño y neurologicos (actualemente tratamiento con triptizol), etc positivo en anticuerpos monoclonales ANA positivos. A pesar de mis visitas a Internistas, Reumatólogos y neurólogos no hay diagnóstico pero tenía hace tiempo en mente las posibles consecuencias de una mononucleosis no diagnosticada en su dia. Eso u otro de los muchisimos virus, pues yo soy antirayndiano y afirmo que no sólo existe el VIH sino otros muchos que desconocemos o estan incluso por descubrir. Los virus muchas veces no se conocen y estudian si no devienen en pandemia.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Ene 2022)

fanta de pescao dijo:


> Cuando no tienen ni puta idea es un virus, los informáticos hacen lo mismo.



Pues claro, toda peersona inteligente y cabal sabe que las patologias son originadas por entidades sobrenaturales.


----------



## jolu (14 Ene 2022)

Curioso que para conocer, o creer conocer, el origen de la Esclerosis Múltiple se señale a un virus conocido desde hace decenas de años, y se haga un estudio sobre cientos de miles de personas durante 20 años, y...

...y...

...para hacer una vacuna contra un virus desconocido se necesiten unos meses y probarlo sobre unas cientos de personas.

Con esto se entiende que Viruel0 se haya empeñado en que la población pase de curso sin aprobar. Cuanto mas borregos, mayor seguridad de salir elegidos.


----------



## ciberobrero (14 Ene 2022)

Pues tiene sentido, incluso hablando de viruses que tan mal vamos últimamente

Me sorprende que la terapia sea anticuerpos monoclonales y no vacunas de ARN


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Ene 2022)

Enfermedades nuevas y raras, igual a vacunas y medicamentos.* Lo tengo clarísimo*.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es posible que si la tecnología de las vacunas ARNm sean fiables sean la solución a multitud de virus actuales. Vemos que el problema principal es el dinero. Si hay necesidad se invierte, sino ¿a quién le importa?



Es que el VIH lo jodido es que infecta a las defensas..


----------



## Vilux (14 Ene 2022)

Quieren viralizar todas las dolencias y convertirlas en un pack: pacotest + antivirales + kakunas, ninguno de los cuales ayuda a nada que no sea crear "infectados" sanos y engordar a la farmamafia con pseudotratamientos a precio de cojón.


----------



## Barracuda (14 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Se sospecha hace mucho tiempo que la mayoría de las enfermedades autoinmunes tienen "un gatillo" que dispara la enfermedad sobre un entorno que en principio sería el adecuado. Una infección (casi siempre vírica), una vacuna? (  ), una enfermedad prolongada etc... etc....
> 
> El hecho es que el VEB es conocido por su linfotropismo desde antiguo. Es decir le encanta infectar a los linfocitos de tipo B y "volverlos locos". Solo que no todos los individuos desarrollan una enfermedad más allá de la famosa mononucleosis infecciosa.
> 
> ...



El gatillo son las vacunas, pero no hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver, debido a ciertas circunstancias veo a niños vacunado y no vacunados juntos y la diferencia de desarrollo de los niños que fueron vacunados con menos de 6 meses es brutal, estan delgadisimos, mas nerviosos, menos concentración...


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (14 Ene 2022)

Hay quien dice que es una enfermedad autoinmune con origen intestinal (flora intestinal). Por lo visto por ahí vienen muchos de los históricos problemas de salud de la humanidad.


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Ene 2022)

Los feos no sufrimos de eso.


----------



## derepen (14 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Se sospecha hace mucho tiempo que la mayoría de las enfermedades autoinmunes tienen "un gatillo" que dispara la enfermedad sobre un entorno que en principio sería el adecuado. Una infección (casi siempre vírica), una vacuna? (  ), una enfermedad prolongada etc... etc....
> 
> El hecho es que el VEB es conocido por su linfotropismo desde antiguo. Es decir le encanta infectar a los linfocitos de tipo B y "volverlos locos". Solo que no todos los individuos desarrollan una enfermedad más allá de la famosa mononucleosis infecciosa.
> 
> ...



Tras ponerme amarillo y estar hecho polvo tres días en el hospital por la mononucleosis me sale siempre un indicador del hígado muy por encima de lo recomendado, creo que es una transaminasa cgt o ccg o algo así. Han pasado 14 años, me acabo de hacer unas pruebas y sigue por laas nubes. ?Que opinas?


----------



## Don Pascual (14 Ene 2022)

Los virus no existen, es todo una conspiración que lo he leído en Burbuja.


----------



## Barracuda (14 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es posible que si la tecnología de las vacunas ARNm sean fiables sean la solución a multitud de virus actuales. Vemos que el problema principal es el dinero. Si hay necesidad se invierte, sino ¿a quién le importa?



¿De donde sale tanto sucnormal? El problema principal es que crean nuevas enfermedades con nuevos medicamentos y vacunas y después te venden un remedio que te va joder otro órgano y así hasta estar medicados de por vida. Y eso de que no hay dinero en farmaceuticas ... sin comentarios.
Por cierto ¿te has puesto ya la cuarta?


----------



## asakopako (14 Ene 2022)

Un estudio apunta = se descubre.

Anda iros a tomar por culo.


----------



## Barracuda (14 Ene 2022)

Sin base los cojones, que los "niños" sin vacunar ya tienen 30 años o mas y ahí siguen, sin alergias, ningún problema autoinmune, en cambio los vacunados tienen muchos mas problemas.


----------



## tixel (14 Ene 2022)

Y como siempre un dibujito hecho con el Paint del supuesto virus. Por los cojones sacan una foto.


----------



## tixel (14 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Una noticia buenisima que salvara a muchisima gente de una vida horrible para ellos y sus familias.
> 
> Por cierto ese mismo virus tambien produce una extraña enfermedad llamada linfoma de Burkitt.
> 
> ...



Sobre todo de la cabeza.


----------



## derepen (14 Ene 2022)

__





Compilación de fraudes médicos


Años 50 - El timo del colesterol 1976 - Swine Flu https://odysee.com/@Qnews:4/60-minutes---1976-Swine-Flu:d https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/2012/06/27/how-swine-flu-was-invented/ 1981 VIH ---> SIDA El origen, la rueda de prensa infame...




www.burbuja.info





Te puede interesar.


----------



## Decimus (14 Ene 2022)

Este virus es altamente predominante entre la población. En EEUU en encuestas poblacionales +50% de las personas han padecido este virus.


----------



## derepen (14 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Sobre todo de la cabeza.



¿A qué te refieres?


----------



## George Orwell (14 Ene 2022)

Moderna ya ha dicho que prepara la vacuna. 
Yo espero que no sean menos de 27 dosis a pinchar a razón de 2 al mes.


----------



## Yomimo (14 Ene 2022)

Esta pvta enfermedad se llevó a una persona qué quería mucho, es una enfermedad muy cruel, espero busquen el remedio pronto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

Las meretrices africanas tienen una manera de lidiar..sus defensa reconocen al glóbulo blanco infectado y se lo cargan ..en plan cuando en the walking dead encuentran a uno mordido.la cosa es que no se ha avanzado mucho en esa parte


----------



## hortera (14 Ene 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Algo más de lo que vacunarse, no me digas.



Si prefieres morirte tu mismo


----------



## hortera (14 Ene 2022)

Famicon dijo:


> Si tengo que morir, moriré... Pero no he participado del experimento covidiano y no pienso participar de este...



Cuantos años tienes


----------



## Orgelmeister (14 Ene 2022)

La medicina, ejem. Esa ciencia eternamente condenada a la prueba y error y al "parece que", "creemos que", "notable aumento", "aparente disminución", "tratamiento experimental", "a ver que reacción"...

Como la parábola aquella del hombre que camina hacia atrás y a oscuras. Pues eso más o menos.

Van dando manotazos y de tanto en tanto agarran algo que sirve para algo.

Todo eso sin entrar en intereses económicos, ególatras o políticos. Ahí ya apaga y vámonos ATPC.

Aún así, pienso que se invierte poco (o mal) en investigación.


----------



## JAG63 (14 Ene 2022)

Hay millones de personas que han tenido el Epstein-Barr y solo unas pocas desarrollan EM. Ergo, ese virus no puede ser la causa, por lo menos la causa principal. Podría ser una condición necesaria pero no suficiente.

Ya se le había culpabilizado anteriormente de multiples dolencias como el linfoma de Hodkin o el hipotiroidismo.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Un estudio apunta = se descubre.
> 
> Anda iros a tomar por culo.



Los seguros funcionan con estadisticas. La obra civil, la agricultura, etc. Luego ese estudio lo revisara gente infinitamente mas lista que tu. Pero vamos, que conbla muestra que han tomado, todo apunta a que si estan en lo cierto.


----------



## asakopako (14 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los seguros funcionan con estadisticas. La obra civil, la agricultura, etc. Luego ese estudio lo revisara gente infinitamente mas lista que tu. Pero vamos, que conbla muestra que han tomado, todo apunta a que si estan en lo cierto.



Que me va a contar un oligofrénico de izquierdas que se piensa que por subir el salario mínimo la gente va a ganar más dinero. En especial la gente del tramo más bajo al que la izquierda supuestamente dice proteger.

Anda circula y no molestes, guarro.


----------



## jolu (14 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Tras ponerme amarillo y estar hecho polvo tres días en el hospital por la mononucleosis me sale siempre un indicador del hígado muy por encima de lo recomendado, creo que es una transaminasa cgt o ccg o algo así. Han pasado 14 años, me acabo de hacer unas pruebas y sigue por laas nubes. ?Que opinas?



Que abusas del vino.


----------



## Fermi (14 Ene 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Ya he puesto que las infecciones pueden ser una causa pero la causa más probable pueden ser fármacos del colesterol que reducen el colesterol de las vainas de mielina. Además la mala circulación venosa también, lee este artículo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A parte, el cuerpo necesita el colesterol para fabricar la Vitamina D3 activa.


----------



## Fermi (14 Ene 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> La noticia ha causado revuelo entre los pacientes de EM.
> Algunos han tenido mononucleosis, pero otros no.
> En cualquier caso una muy buena noticia para que atinen más aun(ya los hay muy buenos) con los fármacos.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo lo sabes? Mi mujer tiene EM.


----------



## bocadRillo (14 Ene 2022)

Fermi dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo sabes? Mi mujer tiene EM.



Hongos melena de león: beneficios y efectos secundarios - Mejor con Salud (as.com)


----------



## Titan_Hiperion (14 Ene 2022)

Joderrrr NOOOOOOO!!! Ya me estoy viendo otra vacunación obligatoria.


----------



## Fabs (14 Ene 2022)

¡Pronto tendrán la vacuna lista! 
Demasiados virus para tanto borrego.


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

¿Todavía queda alguien que crea a los virólogos, médicos, farmacéuticas, laboratorios de análisis y políticos?

¿Pero es que no habéis aprendido nada en estos 2 años de burla?

Hace muchos, muchos, muchos años, que sigo el tema del EBV por razones familiares y esto es otra patraña, probablemente para vender sus vacunas.

Son mafias criminales que no se detienen ante nada, como estamos comprobando. Los médicos de familia o especialistas, las enfermeras, los farmacéuticos de barrio, están tan manchados e involucrados en el negocio como las mafias de arriba. La prueba es que son todos ricos, médicos y farmaceuticos de mierda son ricos. Imaginad la riqueza de los de arriba.


----------



## AMP (14 Ene 2022)

Ahora va a resultar que a Manolete lo mató un virus. 


Seguro que Pfizer ya tiene la "vacuna", aunque en este caso los posibles beneficios sí que superarían los riesgos, la esclerosis es bien jodida, no es una gripe reetiquetada.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> ¿Todavía queda alguien que crea a los virólogos, médicos, farmacéuticas, laboratorios de análisis y políticos?
> 
> ¿Pero es que no habéis aprendido nada en estos 2 años de burla?
> 
> ...



Sí OK. Vale ahora díganos en qué creer. ¿Negamos los virus, negamos las terapias, negamos ambos?. ¿Tiene usted una respuesta que no sea la de la ciencia oficial?


----------



## tracrium (14 Ene 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> La noticia ha causado revuelo entre los pacientes de EM.
> Algunos han tenido mononucleosis, pero otros no.
> En cualquier caso una muy buena noticia para que atinen más aun(ya los hay muy buenos) con los fármacos.
> 
> ...



Entonces no es la causa ni el único desencadenante.


----------



## Saludable-13 (14 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Tras ponerme amarillo y estar hecho polvo tres días en el hospital por la mononucleosis me sale siempre un indicador del hígado muy por encima de lo recomendado, creo que es una transaminasa cgt o ccg o algo así. Han pasado 14 años, me acabo de hacer unas pruebas y sigue por laas nubes. ?Que opinas?



Que tienes cálculos en el hígado, controla el nivel de azúcar en sangre, lee la página 18 y 28 de 100 libros de salud en 1


----------



## DEEP (14 Ene 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Yo tengo sintomas hace años de esclerosis multiple leve, tengo brotes de cansancio repentinos o cuando por ejemplo me excedo en mi actividad fisica puedo tardar semanas en recuperarme, y pase el virus del beso, que mes mas jodido pase, quizas esto pueda ser una explicacion a lo que me pasa, me ha gustado conocer estos estudios por si algun dia me pueden servir de algo con el medico.



Cuando sientas los brotes te convendría hacer una resonancia para comprobar si tienes EM, visita un neurólogo.


----------



## PACOJONES (14 Ene 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Cuando sientas los brotes te convendría hacer una resonancia para comprobar si tienes EM, visita un neurólogo.



Resonancia donde? De qué tipo?


----------



## Camilo José Cela (14 Ene 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los virus no existen, la teoría microbiana y del contagio es una farsa.



Los virus existir existen, pero la teoría microbiana de la enfermedad es un bulo muy rentable para la industria médico farmacéutica. NUestro cuerpo es un reservorio andante de virus, bacterias y todo tipo de mirorganismos. Sin bacterias y virus no podríamos vivir.


----------



## DEEP (14 Ene 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Resonancia donde? De qué tipo?



Cerebral, visita tu médico de cabecera y le explicas tus sensaciones y que te de visita para el neurólogo.
Con una resonancia saben si hay brotes activos o antiguos inactivos, te lo recomiendo, así tendrás un diagnóstico y saber si necesitas tratamiento.
Hay brotes que para neutralizarlos inyectan corticoides en varias sesiones, es importante para que no te quede una lesión severa de por vida.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (14 Ene 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Las causas de la esclerosis múltiple van desde el mercurio de los empastes, el déficit de vitamina D, una mala circulación, algunas infecciones, los fármacos del colesterol....



No


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (14 Ene 2022)

En nada prohibido besarse,...


----------



## TylerDurden99 (14 Ene 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Ya he puesto que las infecciones pueden ser una causa pero la causa más probable pueden ser fármacos del colesterol que reducen el colesterol de las vainas de mielina. Además la mala circulación venosa también, lee este artículo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No


----------



## Barracuda (14 Ene 2022)

Lo de la alimentación no te lo voy a discutir, no se hasta que grado afecta en lo de las alergias pero que las vacunas han aumentado la tasa de enfermedades autoinmunes y raras es un hecho no es muy complicado de comprobar, Donde hay vacunación masiva a los años empiezan aflorar casos, buscaré unos archivos que tenia sobre el tema, a ver si los encuentro...

Las vacunas monovalentes de hace 50 años no tienen nada que ver con las actuales.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (14 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Yo no estoy diagnosticado pero tengo una sintomatologia de fibromialgia, dolores en pecho, sindrome de Reynaud, dolores articulares y musculares, dolores asoiados a hernia discal y ciaticas, dolores cervicales, tendinitis, problemas de sueño y neurologicos (actualemente tratamiento con triptizol), etc positivo en anticuerpos monoclonales ANA positivos. A pesar de mis visitas a Internistas, Reumatólogos y neurólogos no hay diagnóstico pero tenía hace tiempo en mente las posibles consecuencias de una mononucleosis no diagnosticada en su dia. Eso u otro de los muchisimos virus, pues yo soy antirayndiano y afirmo que no sólo existe el VIH sino otros muchos que desconocemos o estan incluso por descubrir. Los virus muchas veces no se conocen y estudian si no devienen en pandemia.



Tienes pinta de ser el típico hipocondríaco que se cree que los médicos tienen que tener una explicación para todo. Si eliminaras los vegetales de tu dieta y te alimentaras de carne, hicieras pesas y tomaras el sol te curarías, pero pareces bastante cenutrio y neurótico.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Los virus existir existen, pero la teoría microbiana de la enfermedad es un bulo muy rentable para la industria médico farmacéutica. NUestro cuerpo es un reservorio andante de virus, bacterias y todo tipo de mirorganismos. Sin bacterias y virus no podríamos vivir.



Si tenemos bacterias en el intestino...pero reza que no te invadan otra parte del cuerpo...
Los virus no son de ninguna forma simbiontes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

Si para estar infectadas bien gordas estaban esas..


----------



## Famicon (14 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Cuantos años tienes



Los suficientes...


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Tienes pinta de ser el típico hipocondríaco que se cree que los médicos tienen que tener una explicación para todo. Si eliminaras los vegetales de tu dieta y te alimentaras de carne, hicieras pesas y tomaras el sol te curarías, pero pareces bastante cenutrio y neurótico.



Tú tienes pinta de ser el típico imbécil hijo de puta que dice que toda esa colección de síntomas brutales que tienen estos enfermos idénticos en todo el mundo son por hipocodría. Te diría que eres un hijo de puta pero eres muchísimo peor, ojalá palmes hoy mismo escoria de mierda.


----------



## audienorris1899 (14 Ene 2022)

El puto Epstein jodiendo incluso muerto. Vaya crack.


----------



## Alan__ (14 Ene 2022)

Si la mayoria de gente que pilla el virus no la tiene es que ese no es el problema, que basura de científicos tenemos hoy? Por favor!


----------



## Camilo José Cela (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> Tú tienes pinta de ser el típico imbécil hijo de puta que dice que toda esa colección de síntomas brutales que tienen estos enfermos idénticos en todo el mundo son por hipocodría. Te diría que eres un hijo de puta pero eres muchísimo peor, ojalá palmes hoy mismo escoria de mierda.



Cuando me follo por el ojete a la puta de tu madre me dice que tiene un hijo mongólico que escribe en burbuja.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (14 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si tenemos bacterias en el intestino...pero reza que no te invadan otra parte del cuerpo...
> Los virus no son de ninguna forma simbiontes



Claro hombre, ahora me pongo a rezar muerto de miedo, que es lo que quiere la big pharma.


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Cuando me follo por el ojete a la puta de tu madre me dice que tiene un hijo mongólico que escribe en burbuja.



Tú no follas ni pagando descerebrado hijo de puta. Escoria puto infraser. Muérete esta misma tarde y haz un favor al mundo.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> Tú no follas ni pagando descerebrado hijo de puta. Escoria puto infraser Muéreta esta misma tarde y haz un favor al mundo.



Jajajaja, venga a buscar a tu padre que tu madre la tienes haciendo la carrera por cinco cholos.


----------



## Piotr (14 Ene 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Jajajaja, venga a buscar a tu padre que tu madre la tienes haciendo la carrera por cinco cholos.



A llorar en privado, no ensucieis el hilo


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Jajajaja, venga a buscar a tu padre que tu madre la tienes haciendo la carrera por cinco cholos.



Puto retrasado mental que recomienda hacer pesas y tomar el sol a los enfermos, IDIOTA vuelve al colegio puto descerebrado ignorante de clase obrera de mierda. ¿Qué puta mierda de barrio llama cholos al dinero?


----------



## TylerDurden99 (14 Ene 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> En este libro vienen una recopilación de fármacos que causan problemas neurológicos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que te remita hoy, no significa que no vayas a tener un brote mañana. Si su tipo es EM remitente-recurrente, la descripción de sus brotes corresponde con ese tipo. Lo mismo da que se tome todo "el kit" o nada en absoluto.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ene 2022)

Seguro que pronto tienen lista la vakuna...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Ene 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Tienes pinta de ser el típico hipocondríaco que se cree que los médicos tienen que tener una explicación para todo. Si eliminaras los vegetales de tu dieta y te alimentaras de carne, hicieras pesas y tomaras el sol te curarías, pero pareces bastante cenutrio y neurótico.



Pueden no tenerla para todo. Pero a todo, en nuestra racionalidad, lo tiene, si no hoy mañana. Hay alteraciones que probablemente no tienen acogida protocolaria en nuestra sanidad por razones tal vez presupuestarias entre otras. Hay muchos diagnósticos cuyas pruebas puede usted encontrar en páginas médicas y sin embargo no se realizan de forma habitual.
Bienvenido parece usted nuevo. Es muy fácil llamar hipocondríaco a la persona que dice tener una sintomatología que no pudes compartir. Por lo demás como de todo, procuro moverme y aunque me gustaria ya no puedo hacer pesas, vivo en el campo y dispongo de todo el sol que quiero pero, aún con todo, mi vitamina D es baja porque en su sintesis intervienen tambien otros actores como el riñon o el higado. Actualmente estoy con aportaciones de calcifediol porque tenia la D cerca de 10 cuando lo ideal es 30 - y eso no es hipocondria, es analítica, como tampoco lo son los ANAs positivos.
Entonces lo de neurótico lo justo, porque es normal preocuparse cuando las cosas no van bien, pues a nadie le gusta el dolor y la ansiedad asociada, y lo de cenutrio se lo dejo para usted por aquello de la torpeza o incapacidad para comprender lo que siente el otro, en definitiva su incpacidad de experimentar la empatía.. Pero vamos , no se lo voy a recriminar porque parece un mal de nuestro tiempo, hay a patadas como usted, parece una patologia de nuestro tiempo. El virus del gañanismo está apoderándose de los mortales.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (14 Ene 2022)

A ver tranquilidad:
Un síntoma típico de un brote de EM es sentir las extremidades congeladas, como "acorchadas" por la falta de sensibilidad.
Para que os hagais una idea, a mi hombre le dio el primer brote durmiendo la siesta un día de julio y se levantó congelado.
Y aun así tardaron días en diagnosticar y porque pudo ser visitado en un hospital muy principal que empieza por Vall y termina en brón donde clavaron el diagnóstico.
Muchisimo se ha avanzado en estos veintitantos años(tiene una hemeroteca desde mediados de los 90 con recortes de prensa).
Hay muchos tratamientos(antes solo el interferon) y están casi casi personalizados para cada tipo.
Ni se os ocurra visualizarlos en silla de ruedas y aun los que están así son personas activas que han logrado frenar el deterioro de la EM.


----------



## derepen (14 Ene 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Que abusas del vino.



No pruebo gota de alcohol desde hace años.


----------



## derepen (14 Ene 2022)

Es que no has leído el libro de Duesberg ni le has escuchado, ni a Mullis. Ninguno de ellos niega la existencia del VIH.


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Piotr dijo:


> A llorar en privado, no ensucieis el hilo



Tu puta madre ensucia el hilo payaso. Ese mierda está acusando a los enfermos de fingir, y como él la Administración los abandona a la muerte y el descrédito y difunde mentiras cuando el sufrimiento y la incapacidad que causan son devastadores. Así que calladito tú, hijo de la gran puta. 

Me cago en la puta madre de todos estos anormales.


----------



## wanamaker (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> Puto retrasado mental que recomienda hacer pesas y tomar el sol a los enfermos, IDIOTA vuelve al colegio puto descerebrado ignorante de clase obrera de mierda. ¿Qué puta mierda de barrio llama cholos al dinero?



No se exactamente hacer pesas, pero que hay de malo en que los enfermos tomen el sol?


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> No se exactamente hacer pesas, pero que hay de malo en que los enfermos tomen el sol?



Para empezar muchos tienen fotofobia, pero es que no tiene la menor relación con la cura o mejoría. Si se encuentran bien y les apetece toman el sol como toman café, no tiene ninguna relación, ni el sol, ni las pesas ni las dietas. Qué estúpidos sois los putos comunistas.


----------



## monbolongo (14 Ene 2022)

Está clarisima la jugada, no seais pardillos.

Una enfermedad cronica jodida, multicausal (probeblemente la EM no sea una única enfermedad sino varias que se manifiestan de la misma manera), y una infección que afecta a la mayoría de la población (95% según algunos estudios) para la que casualmente Moderna está a punto de sacar una vacuna ARN.

Convencer a los gobiernos para que financien una vacuna contra un bicho que en la inmensa mayoría de los casos es asintomático y en unos pocos produce mononucleosis infecciosa y de ellos un número aún menor va a sufrir una enfermedad grave... es muy difícil.

Es mucho mejor financiar un estudio que "sugiera" que el virus EB es una causa "necesaria" aunque no suficiente para sufrir Esclerosis multiple.

¿Por qué? Primero porque es una enfermedad que acojona y segundo porque es la típica enfermedad (crónica, sin tratamiento efectivo e invalidante) que genera asociaciones de pacientes (y familiares de pacientes afectados).

Esas asociaciones habrán recibido financiación de Moderna seguramente. ahora serán esas asociaciones las que presionarán políticamente a los gobiernos para que financien la vacunación universal contra el VEB para "prevenir la esclerosis múltiple".

De eso va el asunto, sino de que tanto bombo y platillo para una noticia sobre una patología que es desconocida para la mayoría de la gente y sobre un estudio realizado sobre menos de 1000 soldados (mirad el paper original)


----------



## wanamaker (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> Para empezar muchos tienen fotofobia, pero es que no tiene la menor relación con la cura o mejoría. Si se encuentran bien y les apetece toman el sol como toman café, no tiene ninguna relación, ni el sol, ni las pesas ni las dietas. Qué estúpidos sois los putos comunistas.



Que ni el sol, ni la dieta, ni el ejercicio tienen relacion con la salud?
Muy bien.
Hasta nunca, anormal.


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Que ni el sol, ni la dieta, ni el ejercicio tienen relacion con la salud?
> Muy bien.
> Hasta nunca, anormal.



No tienen la menor relación con la cura de esa enfermedad GILIPOLLAS COMUNISTA


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ene 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Jajajaja, venga a buscar a tu padre que tu madre la tienes haciendo la carrera por cinco cholos.



Salvo que te estrelles con tu coche a 120 o te peguen Un tiro a la barriga no hay riesgo de infección intestinal


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Ene 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Hay millones de personas que han tenido el Epstein-Barr y solo unas pocas desarrollan EM. Ergo, ese virus no puede ser la causa, por lo menos la causa principal. Podría ser una condición necesaria pero no suficiente.
> 
> Ya se le había culpabilizado anteriormente de multiples dolencias como el linfoma de Hodkin o el hipotiroidismo.



Eso es lo que yo pienso sobre este tema.El virus sería oportunista en un sistema inmune ya alterado por otras causas o causa para casos muy específicos de Esclerosis.No sería la causa de la mayoría de Esclerosis.
Yo tengo una enfermedad autoinmune(Enfermedad de Crohn) y alguna vez lei algo parecido,pero en mi caso con una bacteria:
_Mycobacterium avium complex_ (MAC).Porque fue encontrada en (algunos)pacientes enfermos de Crohn.Y se teorizó como posible causa.Pero con el tiempo se ha visto que no se da de forma general.Mientras tanto el número de enfermos de Crohn,Esclerosis y el resto de las 100 autoinmunes va en aumento año por año


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Eso es lo que yo pienso sobre este tema.El virus sería oportunista en un sistema inmune ya alterado por otras causas o causa para casos muy específicos de Esclerosis.No sería la causa de la mayoría de Esclerosis.
> Yo tengo una enfermedad autoinmune(Enfermedad de Crohn) y alguna vez lei algo parecido,pero en mi caso con una bacteria:
> _Mycobacterium avium complex_ (MAC).Porque fue encontrada en (algunos)pacientes enfermos de Crohn.Y se teorizó como posible causa.Pero con el tiempo se ha visto que no se da de forma general.Mientras tanto el número de enfermos de Crohn,Esclerosis y el resto de las 100 autoinmunes va en aumento año por año



No se conocen las causas pero los virus les vienen muy bien en un mundo industrial corrupto ultratóxico donde por ejemplo ingieres teflón, mercurio y mil tóxicos más a diario. No digo que el Crohn o la EM los causen los tóxicos, digo que a fecha de hoy no se sabe y que los médicos y políticos son criminales ultracorruptos todos.


----------



## Carlos París (14 Ene 2022)

O sea, otra excusa para vacunar, vacunar y vacunar.

La esclerósis múltiple viene por una deficiencia de nutrientes, falta de vitamina D, típica del veganismo,de larga data. Los virus son el chocolate del loro para la big pharma.


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> O sea, otra excusa para vacunar, vacunar y vacunar.
> 
> La esclerósis múltiple viene por una deficiencia de nutrientes, falta de vitamina D, etc. de larga data. Los virus son el chocolate del loro para la big pharma.



Otro gilipollas. SON PUTAS LEGIONES DE HIJOS DE PUTA.

Me cago en tu REPUTÍSIMA MADRE, me está matando este hilo, cuánto hijo del puto satanás.


----------



## Carlos París (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> Otro gilipollas. SON PUTAS LEGIONES DE HIJOS DE PUTA.



Vaya hostiazo te metía en la puta cara, hijo de la gran puta. Sorbelefas, escoria.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> No se conocen las causas pero los virus les vienen muy bien en un mundo industrial corrupto ultratóxico donde por ejemplo ingieres teflón, mercurio y mil tóxicos más a diario. No digo que el Crohn o la EM los causen los tóxicos, digo que a fecha de hoy no se sabe y que los médicos y políticos son criminales ultracorruptos todos.



es muy jodido este tema con las autoinmunes porque van pasando los años y no te dicen nada claro.Pero el hecho de que cada vez hay más y más de estas enfermedades solo puede ser explicado por algo general que está en nuestras vidas.Algo ,tóxicos,alimentos,medicamentos,estress,de todo un poco,pero algo en nuestras vidas nos está enfermando


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Vaya hostiazo te metía en la puta cara, hijo de la gran puta. Sorbelefas, escoria.



Dudo que hicieras nada con seis tiros en tu puta jeta de retrasado mental. Deja de usar multis para decir lo mismo saco de mierda.


----------



## saturn (14 Ene 2022)

Ahora todo son virus, lo q nos espera en los próximo años!! 
Salió bien con el coronabicho, así que hay q explotar el negocio, hasta papadear va a ser causado por viruses!! 
Han encontrado un arma muy barata y muy efectiva.


----------



## Carlos París (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> Dudo que hicieras nada con seis tiros en tu puta jeta de retrasado mental. Deja de usar multis para decir lo mismo saco de mierda.



Tiros los que te metes tú de droga, escoria infecta. De un manotazo en la cara te estallaba las muelas, mierdecilla.


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Tiros los que te metes tú de droga, escoria infecta. De un manotazo en la cara te estallaba las muelas, mierdecilla.



Pasa al ignore con tus otros multis pedazo de hijo de puta. Al menos lee la wikipedia para saber lo que es la esclerosis múltiple puto gitano drogadicto ultraputero descerebrado con paguita.


----------



## klopec (14 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Ese virus es el causante de la mononucleosis*,* también llamada 'enfermedad del beso*'.* La esclerosis múltiple es una enfermedad desmielinizante crónica del sistema nervioso central*.* *No se conoce la causa *subyacente de esta enfermedad*, pero se cree *que el virus de Epstein-Barr es *un posible *culpable*.* Sin embargo, la mayoría de las personas infectadas por este virus común no desarrollan esclerosis múltiple, y *no es posible demostrar directamente la causalidad *de esta enfermedad en los seres humanos.causa de la EM*".*



A todo criminal que se dedique a dar falsos remedios o expectativas de éstos a enfermos de terribles enfermedades como puede ser ésta, el cáncer, alzehimer o demás debería apartársele para siempre de cualquier medio de comunicación o centro de investigación, retirarle todas las titulaciones que posea y meterlo de por vida en una cárcel de Paskistán.


----------



## vinavil (14 Ene 2022)

Pero si la mononucleosis se lo pilla la mayoría de la gente durante la adolescencia. 
La mayoría ni sabe que lo han tenido porque los síntomas son dolor de garganta.

La esclerosis multiple no creo que afecte a mucha gente joven.

Ya nos van a vender alguna mierda.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Tras ponerme amarillo y estar hecho polvo tres días en el hospital por la mononucleosis me sale siempre un indicador del hígado muy por encima de lo recomendado, creo que es una transaminasa cgt o ccg o algo así. Han pasado 14 años, me acabo de hacer unas pruebas y sigue por laas nubes. ?Que opinas?



La mononucleosis puede ser por VEB (virus de ebstein-barr) o CMV (citomegalovirus). Los cuadros provocados por el segundo suelen cursar con hepatoesplenomegalia. Porque es un bicho bastante hepatotropo. Es decir que a parte del cuadro gripal propiamente dicho es como si pasases una "hepatitis" al mismo tiempo. Es muy habitual, que tengas elevación de las transaminasas. Lo de que te pongas amarillo ya es más raro, porque eso requiere que también te suba la bilirrubina en sangre, que es frecuente en una hepatitis propiamente dicha pero no en una mononucleosis, al menos no tanto.

Lo que ya es raro es que estén insinuando que pasas una mononucleosis cada poco. Lo que cuentas parece más bien una hepatitis crónica lo mismo asociada a VHB. Lo que pasa es que dudo yo que a tus médicos se les hubiese pasado porque por una simple serología se dan cuenta. Luego hay algo raro en tu caso.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (14 Ene 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Algo más de lo que vacunarse, no me digas.



Eso decían en la COPE. Que está info ayudará a crear una vacuna.

Han descubierto el nido de los buebos de horo.


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> es muy jodido este tema con las autoinmunes porque van pasando los años y no te dicen nada claro.Pero el hecho de que cada vez hay más y más de estas enfermedades solo puede ser explicado por algo general que está en nuestras vidas.Algo ,tóxicos,alimentos,medicamentos,estress,de todo un poco,pero algo en nuestras vidas nos está enfermando



Lo de autoinmunes es otro decir. Cuando llevas recorridos cientos de médicos te das cuenta de que no saben una mierda y son unos mentirosos ultracorruptos que mienten por la pasta que se llevan de unos y otros o por seguir teniendo clientes a los que contarles algo.

Viene un supuesto virus y NADIE en todo el mundo sabe decir si las mascarillas son buenas o malas, si los tests sirven o no sirven, no se hacen autopsias porque... gñé... se quema a la gente para no dejar pruebas porque... gñé... 

Y siguen creyendo algo a los médicos y toda esa industria de criminales??


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> Lo de autoinmunes es otro decir. Cuando llevas recorridos cientos de médicos te das cuenta de que no saben una mierda y son unos mentirosos ultracorruptos que mienten por la pasta que se llevan de unos y otros o por seguir teniendo clientes a los que contarles algo.
> 
> Viene un supuesto virus y NADIE en todo el mundo sabe decir si las mascarillas son buenas o malas, si los tests sirven o no sirven, no se hacen autopsias porque... gñé... se quema a la gente para no dejar pruebas porque... gñé...
> 
> Y siguen creyendo algo a los médicos y toda esa industria de criminales??



con las autoinmunes ,lo poco que se sabe es tremendo,que estamos en 2022,que ya es hora.A este ritmo,nunca va a saberse las causas


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> con las autoinmunes ,lo poco que se sabe es tremendo,que estamos en 2022,que ya es hora.A este ritmo,nunca va a saberse las causas



Pues si a la celiaquía la siguen considerando autoinmune, como si fuera el sistema inmune que se vuelve loco y ataca al cuerpo.

Da igual que sea causada por el gluten y te cures al dejar de comerlo, la siguen llamando autoinmune porque gñé.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> Pues si a la celiaquía la siguen considerando autoinmune, como si fuera el sistema inmune que se vuelve loco y ataca al cuerpo.
> 
> Da igual que sea causada por el gluten y te cures al dejar de comerlo, la siguen llamando autoinmune porque gñé.



La celiaquia es un tema genético donde la persona es sensible al gluten.La gran pregunta es, ¿esta genética es estable, o algo la está alterando? el número de celiacos no para de aumentar a nivel mundial.A la hija de una prima mia,la han detectado sensibilidad al gluten no celiaca con 8 años.No es celiaca siendo estrictos con el término celiaco, pero tampoco puede comer gluten ya para el resto de su vida, a menos que lograran cambiar su genética, a lo mejor con alguna terapia basada en ARN,mejor no doy ideas no vaya a ser que el remedio sea peor que la enfermedad...


----------



## Hiperboreanwolf (14 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> *Un estudio apunta al virus de la enfermedad del beso como la principal causa de esclerosis múltiple. *
> La revista 'Science' publica el macroestudio realizado a lo largo de 20 años con datos de más de 10 millones de reclutas militares estadounidenses
> 
> 
> ...



esto no es nada nuevo, llevo 15 años enferma y 8 metida en la investigación de viruses, porque yo misma siendo deportista de alto rendimiento, no habiendo fumado ni bebido en mi vida, alimentación optima y salud de hierro, enferme de un dia a otro con 24 años despues del EBV. 
Asi como yo muchos, y nos habremos dejado en remedios naturales, suplementos, vitaminas , antioxidantes, miles y miles de euros, sin poder curarnos porque la cura es derrotar las infecciones intracelulares que fragmentan las mitocondrias y provocan la enfermedad ( que pueden ser varias, no solo la esclerosis multiple) .
A los que dicen que los BIRU NO EXISTEN pues me parece una muestra de un intelecto muy deficiente y conozco a varios asi, que han acabado en los grupos de autoayuda buscando desesperadamente ayuda despues de haber pillado el covid y haber desarrollado un covid persistente ( en el cual los virus del herpes se reactivan, por cierto) .
Tarde o temprano a todos se nos pone en nuestro sitio, y quien se crea inmune a todo por llevar una vida sana y cuidarse, en algun momento va a aprender como funcionan las cosas. En estos 15 años lo he visto mil y una veces .


----------



## estrujillo (14 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> es muy jodido este tema con las autoinmunes porque van pasando los años y no te dicen nada claro.



Si esto es verdad la EM dejaría de considerarse autoinmune.

En realidad nadie ha demostrado nunca que lo sea. Lo suponían porque conseguían inducir en ratones cosas parecidas inyectandoles proteínas de la mielina


----------



## Alarkos (14 Ene 2022)

jajajaja otros que se suben al carro de las vacunas


----------



## ajenuz (14 Ene 2022)

Más colecalciferol y menos vacunas. Sobre todo en autoinmunes.


----------



## Carlos París (14 Ene 2022)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> esto no es nada nuevo, llevo 15 años enferma y 8 metida en la investigación de viruses, porque yo misma siendo deportista de alto rendimiento, no habiendo fumado ni bebido en mi vida, alimentación optima y salud de hierro, enferme de un dia a otro con 24 años despues del EBV.
> Asi como yo muchos, y nos habremos dejado en remedios naturales, suplementos, vitaminas , antioxidantes, miles y miles de euros, sin poder curarnos porque la cura es derrotar las infecciones intracelulares que fragmentan las mitocondrias y provocan la enfermedad ( que pueden ser varias, no solo la esclerosis multiple) .
> A los que dicen que los BIRU NO EXISTEN pues me parece una muestra de un intelecto muy deficiente y conozco a varios asi, que han acabado en los grupos de autoayuda buscando desesperadamente ayuda despues de haber pillado el covid y haber desarrollado un covid persistente ( en el cual los virus del herpes se reactivan, por cierto) .
> Tarde o temprano a todos se nos pone en nuestro sitio, y quien se crea inmune a todo por llevar una vida sana y cuidarse, en algun momento va a aprender como funcionan las cosas. En estos 15 años lo he visto mil y una veces .



A qué llamas alimentación óptima? A una dieta basada en plantas?


----------



## derepen (14 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> La mononucleosis puede ser por VEB (virus de ebstein-barr) o CMV (citomegalovirus). Los cuadros provocados por el segundo suelen cursar con hepatoesplenomegalia. Porque es un bicho bastante hepatotropo. Es decir que a parte del cuadro gripal propiamente dicho es como si pasases una "hepatitis" al mismo tiempo. Es muy habitual, que tengas elevación de las transaminasas. Lo de que te pongas amarillo ya es más raro, porque eso requiere que también te suba la bilirrubina en sangre, que es frecuente en una hepatitis propiamente dicha pero no en una mononucleosis, al menos no tanto.
> 
> Lo que ya es raro es que estén insinuando que pasas una mononucleosis cada poco. Lo que cuentas parece más bien una hepatitis crónica lo mismo asociada a VHB. Lo que pasa es que dudo yo que a tus médicos se les hubiese pasado porque por una simple serología se dan cuenta. Luego hay algo raro en tu caso.



Aclarar que solo se pusieron los ojos amarillos en 2008 cuando me dijeron que tenía la mononucleosis, estuve 1 día sin comer en mi casa hecho polvo y me fui al hospital, no tenía ganas de nada. Tras 3 días ingresado con suero me recuperé, me dijeron que tenía epstein barr, y desde entonces los ojos no han vuelto a estar amarillos, tal vez te ha podido liar eso. Digamos que me pegó muy fuerte, de algún modo me castigó al hígado y luego la única cosa extraña que ha quedado, que yo sepa, es la historia de las transaminasas. ¿Te cuadra algo más o ya suponías todo esto?


----------



## davitin (14 Ene 2022)

Yo despues de lo del covid no me vuelvo a meter ninguna vacuna, descredito total de la "siensia".


----------



## derepen (14 Ene 2022)

El VIH existe, pero es un virus que se debe transmitir de madre a hijo, es terriblemente difícil contagiarlo en relaciones sexuales y no causa ningún daño al sistema inmune. En cuanto al SIDA, mira esto, son 5 minutos:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/comparacion-de-infartos-en-futbolistas-2015-2021.1673252/post-38384948


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> esto no es nada nuevo, llevo 15 años enferma y 8 metida en la investigación de viruses, porque yo misma siendo deportista de alto rendimiento, no habiendo fumado ni bebido en mi vida, alimentación optima y salud de hierro, enferme de un dia a otro con 24 años despues del EBV.
> Asi como yo muchos, y nos habremos dejado en remedios naturales, suplementos, vitaminas , antioxidantes, miles y miles de euros, sin poder curarnos porque la cura es derrotar las infecciones intracelulares que fragmentan las mitocondrias y provocan la enfermedad ( que pueden ser varias, no solo la esclerosis multiple) .
> A los que dicen que los BIRU NO EXISTEN pues me parece una muestra de un intelecto muy deficiente y conozco a varios asi, que han acabado en los grupos de autoayuda buscando desesperadamente ayuda despues de haber pillado el covid y haber desarrollado un covid persistente ( en el cual los virus del herpes se reactivan, por cierto) .
> Tarde o temprano a todos se nos pone en nuestro sitio, y quien se crea inmune a todo por llevar una vida sana y cuidarse, en algun momento va a aprender como funcionan las cosas. En estos 15 años lo he visto mil y una veces .



¿Y te han diagnosticado EM, SFC, FM o SQM?

Porque es el mismo cuadro de mi mujer, vida sana, ni bebía ni fumaba, se cuidaba mucho la alimentación por estar delgada y hacía deporte suave corriendo y gimnasio suave y zasca, enfermó pero fue poco a poco no de un día para otro, empezó por no poder dormir, sentirse agotada, pesadillas, hecha polvo de cansancio, diarreas, la garganta, sinusitis, dolores en todo el cuerpo, infecciones urinarias, fotofobia, temperatura corporal muy baja, le diagnostican de todo tipo de cosas, reynaud, la cabeza volada perdiendo la memoria, alteraciones cardíacas, taquicardias repentinas, se ahoga durmiendo... en fin mil cosas.

Así que le han hecho mil diagnósticos y ninguno sirve de nada y siempre vuelven a que es mental los sinvergüenzas. Son muchos años ya y temo que se muera o se suicide, ni siquiera le conceden reconocimiento de discapacidad y se inventan que está sana para acusarla de fingirlo o exagerarlo por razones mentales y no hacerse cargo. Las consultas en los médicos son una vergüenza, ves como pasan desde el minuto uno y solo quieren que nos vayamos. Si vas a los privados carísimos que te hacen caso te van a mandar tratamientos alternativos carísimos que nunca han servido para nada pese a haber hecho muchos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Ene 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los virus no existen, la teoría microbiana y del contagio es una farsa.



¿Veis esto, tragacionistas de la iglesia de Pfizer-Moderna? Fijáos bien. Esto es lo que se viene llamando un magufo. Es algo muy distinto a una persona que, por cualquier causa de su sola incumbencia, decida no ponerse un medicamento en fase de pruebas. Creo que es una idea muy clara. Sé que me lo agradecéis. De nada.


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Coco corta el rollo que todos esos datos son inventados. La realidad es que se lo inventan todo porque tienen que vestir al muñeco para cobrar y hacen informes inventados. Es un escándalo todo lo relacionado con la medicina y ahora lo estáis viendo. Los estudios con peer review se compran todos. Todo es falso y comprado. ¿Pero es que no lo estáis viendo ya más claro imposible?


----------



## davitin (14 Ene 2022)

En el primer viaje que hice hace 10 años me puse 5 vacunas (hepatits A, hepatitis B, difteria, fiebre amarilla, tetanos), me las pusieron todas el mismo dia, una detras de otra y sali tan tranquilo del ambulatorio (ni efectos secundarios ni pollas)....visto como actuan hoy dia los sanitarios no me fio, lo mismo me dicen que me estan poniendo esas vacunas y me meten la del covid sin mi consentimiento o algo, ya no me fio de medicos, enfermeras, etc, son gente siniestra.

Por cierto, el año pasado 2 meses por Bolivia sin estar vacunado, en muchos sitios (exteriores e interiores) no me ponia la mascarilla y aqui estoy.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Ene 2022)

"Un estudio...", "Un nuevo estudio...", "Estudio dice..."

A ver, queridos juntaletras que arrejuntáis las noticias científicas de los periodicuchos:

Punto A: ¿por qué cojones no ponéis nunca la referencia al estudio o artículo que citáis para que el lector, seguramente más competente cognitivamente que vosotros, vaya a él y saque sus propias conclusiones sin necesidad de intentar hacer el encaje de bolillos de intentar descifrar la concatenación de palabras vertidas por vosotros y que, como no habéis captado ni un solo concepto porque no tenéis base científica ninguna ni ganas de adquirirla, resultan incomprensibles? ¿Por qué os molestáis en buscar la web de la universidad de los investigadores, como si eso sirviera para algo, o, como mucho, la revista citada, así, la portada, con dos cojones, pero nunca el artículo concreto? ¿Es porque no sabéis, oh, periodistas cientificos, buscar una referencia en una base de datos? ¿O simplemente porque traducís sin entender una mierda de lo que leéis en inglés en un teletipo, y punto? ¿No sois capaces ni siquiera de mirar la fuente de vuestra fuente para ver si ahí está la referencia o simplemente copiar el enlace en vuestra fuente si está al traducir? ¿No sois capaces de dedicar 5 míseros minutos a buscarla en internet, no os han enseñado a buscar información en la facultad de "ciencias de la información"? ¿Entonces para qué coño servís, qué coño de servicio hacéis? ¿Escribir titulares? Nos suscribimos a un servicio de noticias científicas extranjero, y sobráis todos y cada uno.

Punto B: estamos hasta los cojones de todos vosotros.

Edito: Hago la búsqueda más simple posible, "eptstein barr virus", en la prensa en inglés. Selecciono "noticias" en el buscador. Abro el primer enlace que me ofrece la búsqueda:









Multiple sclerosis may be caused by common ‘kissing disease’ virus: scientists


A virus that infects more than 90% of adults and causes the “kissing disease,” or mono, has been linked with the onset of multiple sclerosis in a new study.




nypost.com





Y al principio del cuarto párrafo, ahí, directamente y sin tapujos, el enlace al artículo referenciado:






 Science | AAAS







www.science.org





Y la nota de prensa de los autores en el párrafo siguiente:









Epstein-Barr virus may be leading cause of multiple sclerosis


For immediate release: January 13, 2022 Boston, MA – Multiple sclerosis (MS), a progressive disease that affects 2.8 million people worldwide and for which there is no definitive cure, is likely ca…




www.hsph.harvard.edu





Y demás enlaces pertinentes. A ver si somos un poquito serios, periolistillos.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (14 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> El VIH existe, pero es un virus que se debe transmitir de madre a hijo, es terriblemente difícil contagiarlo en relaciones sexuales y no causa ningún daño al sistema inmune. En cuanto al SIDA, mira esto, son 5 minutos:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/comparacion-de-infartos-en-futbolistas-2015-2021.1673252/post-38384948



De dónde cojones sacas que el virus del VIH existe, soplapollas? El VIH es otro timo como el covid19.


----------



## derepen (14 Ene 2022)

Bueno tu estudia este otro material e igual cambias de opinión.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Veis esto, tragacionistas de la iglesia de Pfizer-Moderna? Fijáos bien. Esto es lo que se viene llamando un magufo. Es algo muy distinto a una persona que, por cualquier causa de su sola incumbencia, decida no ponerse un medicamento en fase de pruebas. Creo que es una idea muy clara. Sé que me lo agradecéis. De nada.



magufo es tu padre el covidiano retrasado con 3 ponzoñas y que se pone la mascara hasta para dormir

tira palurdo


----------



## mstrogoff (14 Ene 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Algo más de lo que vacunarse, no me digas.



Ya vas tarde, aunque hubieres nacido en la epoca de tu inscripción en este foro,,,lo normal es que lo hayas pasado.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Ene 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> magufo es tu padre el covidiano retrasado con 3 ponzoñas y que se pone la mascara hasta para dormir
> 
> tira palurdo



Anda, mira, además de magufo con poca deportividad, bastante maleducado y, desde este momento, compañero, con unos 900 ya, en el basurero de desechos ese también llamado ignore.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Anda, mira, además de magufo con poca deportividad, bastante maleducado y, desde este momento, compañero, con unos 900 ya, en el basurero de desechos ese también llamado ignore.



tu eres tonto pa siempre

anodino

522523452 mensajes anodinos

tira a chuparla payaso


----------



## mstrogoff (14 Ene 2022)

ZAPATERODIMITE dijo:


> Joder si es así es una putada. Mucha gente a pasado la mononucleosis sin enterarse como yo que lo descubrí en una analitica por casualidad y otros lo han pasado jodidamente como mi hija con 8 años.
> Pacoanecdota .... yo no estoy vacunado, ni mi hija y con contactos en casa y fuera muy estrechos todavia no hemos pillado covid habiendo pasado la mononucleosis.
> Mi cuñado medico este si esta triplemente inoculado y no ha pillado el covid con todos en su casa contagiados. También paso la mononucleosis.
> Mi otro cuñado gordo, se cuida mal y doblemente inoculado y ha pillado el covid pero asintomático. Se hice el test porque la mujer y la hija lo pillaron. El pasó la mononucleosis.
> ...



La gran mayoría de los adultos están inmunizados frente al virus de Epstein-Barr. A partir de los 40 años el 90% de la población tiene serología positiva. Normalmente (hasta un 50-75% de los casos) la infección se produce en la edad infantil. Existe otro pico de incidencia durante la adolescencia (Aronson MD, 2014; Auwaerter PG, 1999; DynaMed, 2015; Ebell MH, 2004; Pariente M, 2007; Womack J, 2015).






Guía clínica de Mononucleosis infecciosa


Guía clínica de Mononucleosis infecciosa elaborada por médicos en base a las evidencias científicas y a su revisión entre colegas, responden a preguntas concretas que surjen en las consultas de medicina general.




www.fisterra.com





Lo raro, raro, raro,,,es que conozcas a alguien que no la haya pasado.....


----------



## Pato Sentado (14 Ene 2022)

El estudio habla de "riesgo aumentado", no de "causalidad". Causa sería si TODOS los infectados por VEB desarrollarán la esclerosis múltiple


----------



## Play_91 (14 Ene 2022)

Entonces todas las prostitutas lo tendrían


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Aclarar que solo se pusieron los ojos amarillos en 2008 cuando me dijeron que tenía la mononucleosis, estuve 1 día sin comer en mi casa hecho polvo y me fui al hospital, no tenía ganas de nada. Tras 3 días ingresado con suero me recuperé, me dijeron que tenía epstein barr, y desde entonces los ojos no han vuelto a estar amarillos, tal vez te ha podido liar eso. Digamos que me pegó muy fuerte, de algún modo me castigó al hígado y luego la única cosa extraña que ha quedado, que yo sepa, es la historia de las transaminasas. ¿Te cuadra algo más o ya suponías todo esto?



Sí, entonces si cuadra. Era posiblemente una mononucleosis por CMV. No pasa nada siempre que no haya alguna complicación grave. Se de un caso de una cría joven que murió desangrada por el estallido del bazo. Como te digo suele acompañarse de hepatoesplenomegalia y en algunas personas, casos muy raros, el bazo se "hincha" tanto que puede reventar con la hemorragia consiguiente. Obviamente no es tu caso ni el del 99.9999% de la gente.

Lo de que persistan las transaminasas elevedas tanto tiempo, pues depende de cuanto, si estás tomando medicación de forma crónica y muchas otras cosas. De todas formas tu médico lo sabrá supongo yo y te habrá mandado las pruebas pertinentes. A no ser que estés acostumbrado a darle a la botella más de lo habitual y entonces la cosa esté justificada. Obesidad y alcohol son una mala combinación en muchos casos, aunque no sé si será el tuyo.


----------



## Evolucionista (14 Ene 2022)

Pues se podría saber si la sospecha de ese virus es cierta. Simplemente hay que desarrollar un antiviral específico contra ese virus e inyectarlo a los pacientes de esclerosis. Si mejoran, Premio Nobel de Medicina. Si no mejora ninguno, la sospecha fue un fantasma.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> Para empezar muchos tienen fotofobia, pero es que no tiene la menor relación con la cura o mejoría. Si se encuentran bien y les apetece toman el sol como toman café, no tiene ninguna relación, ni el sol, ni las pesas ni las dietas. Qué estúpidos sois los putos comunistas.




El sol si lo tiene. Tienes Em? no. Yo sí. Fin.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> No tienen la menor relación con la cura de esa enfermedad GILIPOLLAS COMUNISTA



La enfermedad no se cura, se atacan los síntomas y se evitan las secuelas de los brotes.


----------



## galdubat (14 Ene 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Tu eres tonto. Los virus pueden desencadenar enfermedades autoinmunes y eso se sabe desde los años 80



Si, si, seguro que has visto muchos virus, y les pones pelo punki y nariz con granos.

La teoria de la infección virica es una teoria

Revisa tus ideas inoculadas, Artur Sala te lo pone fácil.


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> tu eres tonto pa siempre
> 
> anodino
> 
> ...



Es un viejazo de mierda lleno de multis de viejazo.


----------



## Division250 (14 Ene 2022)

A ver pedazo hijo de puta, mis hijos estan sin vacunar y estan por encima de la media a nivel cognitivo
Nunca han enfermado, no como sus compañeros hasta arriba de mocos, pero tu eres escoria del sistema.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> *Un estudio apunta al virus de la enfermedad del beso como la principal causa de esclerosis múltiple. *
> La revista 'Science' publica el macroestudio realizado a lo largo de 20 años con datos de más de 10 millones de reclutas militares estadounidenses
> 
> 
> ...



No se imagina nadie la brutalisima MALA OSTIAZA que me da, el saber que TODAS las enfermedades actuales podrian ser sencillamente curables si se destinara a investigacion medica, como poco, lo que se esta despilfarrando en las putas RTV'S de las putas TAIFAS


----------



## Division250 (14 Ene 2022)

Otro tarado subnormal que no se entera, a tus padres les ponian dos vacunas a lo sumun
A los iños de hoy les ponen
A los dos meses hexavalente y prevenar 13 y rotavirus 
A los tres meses rotavirus 
A los 4 meses hexavalente, prevenar 13 y bexero
A los 5 meses rotavirus 
A los 11 hexavalente y prevemar 
A los trece meses triple virica
Paletos wue no teneis ni puta idea de nada.


----------



## Division250 (14 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Eso es lo que yo pienso sobre este tema.El virus sería oportunista en un sistema inmune ya alterado por otras causas o causa para casos muy específicos de Esclerosis.No sería la causa de la mayoría de Esclerosis.
> Yo tengo una enfermedad autoinmune(Enfermedad de Crohn) y alguna vez lei algo parecido,pero en mi caso con una bacteria:
> _Mycobacterium avium complex_ (MAC).Porque fue encontrada en (algunos)pacientes enfermos de Crohn.Y se teorizó como posible causa.Pero con el tiempo se ha visto que no se da de forma general.Mientras tanto el número de enfermos de Crohn,Esclerosis y el resto de las 100 autoinmunes va en aumento año por año



Tienes esa enfermedad porque de enano te cascaron vacunas, tus abuelos no tenian de eso. 
El que no lo quiera ver es muy corto


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Tienes esa enfermedad porque de enano te cascaron vacunas, tus abuelos no tenian de eso.
> El que no lo quiera ver es muy corto



¿Qué sabes de eso, dónde se puede leer sobre las enfermedades que las vacunas infantiles nos pueden causar de jóvenes?


----------



## Division250 (14 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> La celiaquia es un tema genético donde la persona es sensible al gluten.La gran pregunta es, ¿esta genética es estable, o algo la está alterando? el número de celiacos no para de aumentar a nivel mundial.A la hija de una prima mia,la han detectado sensibilidad al gluten no celiaca con 8 años.No es celiaca siendo estrictos con el término celiaco, pero tampoco puede comer gluten ya para el resto de su vida, a menos que lograran cambiar su genética, a lo mejor con alguna terapia basada en ARN,mejor no doy ideas no vaya a ser que el remedio sea peor que la enfermedad...



La celiaquia es producida por los aditivos que se le hechan a las harinas para que rinda mas. Es decir de 1kg de harina 100 son de aditivos. 
El motivo si de un saco de harina sin tratar saco 37 kg de pan, de uno con aditivos saco 45 o 47


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> La celiaquia es producida por los aditivos que se le hechan a las harinas para que rinda mas. Es decir de 1kg de harina 100 son de aditivos.
> El motivo si de un saco de harina sin tratar saco 37 kg de pan, de uno con aditivos saco 45 o 47



¿Qué aditivos son y por qué no los declaran en los ingredientes???


----------



## Division250 (14 Ene 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Tienes esa enfermedad porque de enano te cascaron vacunas, tus abuelos no tenian de eso.
> El que no lo quiera ver es muy corto



Tienes mogollon de articulos en discovery salud
Pero solo con hechar la vista atras te das cuenta que tus abuelos no tenian enfermedades autoinmunes, y la unica diferencia es alimentos sin agrotoxicos y vacunas.


----------



## Division250 (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> ¿Qué aditivos son y por qué no los declaran en los ingredientes???



Joer como que no se declaran vete al super y lee lo que lleva un saco de harina.


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Joer como que no se declaran vete al super y lee lo que lleva un saco de harina.



La harina no lleva ningñun ingrediente más que harina. Lo he leído un millón de veces, ¿has bebido o eres así?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Se sospecha hace mucho tiempo que la mayoría de las enfermedades autoinmunes tienen "un gatillo" que dispara la enfermedad sobre un entorno que en principio sería el adecuado. Una infección (casi siempre vírica), una vacuna? (  ), una enfermedad prolongada etc... etc....
> 
> El hecho es que el VEB es conocido por su linfotropismo desde antiguo. Es decir le encanta infectar a los linfocitos de tipo B y "volverlos locos". Solo que no todos los individuos desarrollan una enfermedad más allá de la famosa mononucleosis infecciosa.
> 
> ...



Exactamente. pero el problema en sí no es el bicho, sino que se active la enfermedad autoinmune. Lo que hay que buscar son terapias para tratar o impedir que se produzca esto, porque si no lo dispara un virus lo dispara otro u otra cosa diferente, el problema es del sistema inmune cuando falla.


----------



## Division250 (14 Ene 2022)

panxito del barsa dijo:


> La harina no lleva ningñun ingrediente más que harina. Lo he leído un millón de veces, ¿has bebido o eres así?







coño y eso que pone de acido ascorbico anormal que es?


----------



## panxito del barsa (14 Ene 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 906572
> coño y eso que pone de acido ascorbico anormal que es?



Pon el producto entero subnormal que eso no es harina normal sino un compuesto preparado de algo.

La harina es solo harina. Si lleva aditivos no los declaran. He comprado harinas de todo tipo millones y millones de veces. Pone harina de trigo y ya.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Exactamente. pero el problema en sí no es el bicho, sino que se active la enfermedad autoinmune. Lo que hay que buscar son terapias para tratar o impedir que se produzca esto, porque si no lo dispara un virus lo dispara otro u otra cosa diferente, el problema es del sistema inmune cuando falla.



A ver tiene que ser un fenómeno donde confluyan el virus y el azar ¿Por qué? Porque si fuese de otro modo todo el mundo tendría EM tras una mononucleosis.

La explicación más sencilla y más ortodoxa que se me ocurre es a partir de lo que ya sabemos.

Primero que el VEB es linfotropo e infecta con notoria afinidad los linfocitos B. Que en algunos casos puede producir la "inmortalización" e incluso la proliferación de estos linfos B infectados. Su implicación directa en algunos casos de linfoma está más que descrita.

Segundo que se supone que en la inducción de tolerancia hacia lo propio, del sistema inmunitario, algunos linfocitos autorreactivos podrían escapar al control del mismo y quedar quizás en una especie de estado quiescente, abotargado, anergico y fuera de circulación, pero estar ahí. En condiciones normales esto no tendría mayor relevancia, SALVO que por azar esos linfos potencialmente peligrosos sean infectados por el virus. En ese momento se vuelven majaras y comienzan a hacer aquello para lo que estarían programados, atacar al propio organismo.

Es quizás demasiado simple, pero plausible a la luz de los conocimientos que tenemos a día de hoy.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> *Un estudio apunta al virus de la enfermedad del beso como la principal causa de esclerosis múltiple. *
> La revista 'Science' publica el macroestudio realizado a lo largo de 20 años con datos de más de 10 millones de reclutas militares estadounidenses
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya otro virus que sirve para vender tratamientos de mierda pero muy lucrativos.


----------



## derepen (15 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Sí, entonces si cuadra. Era posiblemente una mononucleosis por CMV. No pasa nada siempre que no haya alguna complicación grave. Se de un caso de una cría joven que murió desangrada por el estallido del bazo. Como te digo suele acompañarse de hepatoesplenomegalia y en algunas personas, casos muy raros, el bazo se "hincha" tanto que puede reventar con la hemorragia consiguiente. Obviamente no es tu caso ni el del 99.9999% de la gente.
> 
> Lo de que persistan las transaminasas elevedas tanto tiempo, pues depende de cuanto, si estás tomando medicación de forma crónica y muchas otras cosas. De todas formas tu médico lo sabrá supongo yo y te habrá mandado las pruebas pertinentes. A no ser que estés acostumbrado a darle a la botella más de lo habitual y entonces la cosa esté justificada. Obesidad y alcohol son una mala combinación en muchos casos, aunque no sé si será el tuyo.



Hay algo que no entiendo, por lo que comentas parece que tuve síntomas de CMV, sin embargo allí hicieron algún tipo de test y supuestamente observaron que era Epstein Barr. ¿Cómo es posible?

Tengo un ligero sobrepeso pero no he probado gota de alcohol en muchos años. Camino a diario 1 hora más o menos, subiendo cuestas y varios kms. 

No tomo ninguna medicación tampoco. El médico ha visto que el hígado presentaba buen aspecto pero de rebote al mirarme el corazón, al decirle que llevo 14 años con las transaminasas altas no le prestó mucha atención. Lo cierto es que en lugar de 73, que es el máximo creo recordar, me sale en 170. , pero me siento bien.

La impresión que tengo es que desde la mononucleosis mi hígado debe funcionar de manera distinta a como lo hacía anteriormente, los tests salen muy raros pero no están habiendo daños serios... o eso quiero pensar. En cualquier caso si fuera muy dañino ya estaría muerto, yo que sé. 

Gracias por tus posts.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo, por lo que comentas parece que tuve síntomas de CMV, sin embargo allí hicieron algún tipo de test y supuestamente observaron que era Epstein Barr. ¿Cómo es posible?
> 
> Tengo un ligero sobrepeso pero no he probado gota de alcohol en muchos años. Camino a diario 1 hora más o menos, subiendo cuestas y varios kms.
> 
> ...



Por la serología. Las infecciones víricas dejan un rastro de anticuerpos. Un subtipo de estos son fabricados frente a las infecciones agudas, es decir presentes o recientes otro frente a las ya pasadas. Si tienes un Ac. de tipo IgG frente a un bicho y ya está, es que has tenido contacto con él pero ya pasaste la infección. Si tienes además uno IgM es la estás pasando en ese momento. Así es más o menos de forma simple y resumida. Y así lo averiguarían. 

¿Cuál de ellas? No es lo mismo tener elevada la GOT que la GGT o la GPT. 

De todas maneras no es muy alto efectivamente ¿Has sido obeso antes y has adelgazado?


----------



## panxito del barsa (15 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo, por lo que comentas parece que tuve síntomas de CMV, sin embargo allí hicieron algún tipo de test y supuestamente observaron que era Epstein Barr. ¿Cómo es posible?
> 
> Tengo un ligero sobrepeso pero no he probado gota de alcohol en muchos años. Camino a diario 1 hora más o menos, subiendo cuestas y varios kms.
> 
> ...



Hay muchos más parásitos de los que pensamos, todo tipo de lombrices y bichos alojados en los órganos de los que jamás hablan y nunca buscan los médicos en enfermedades de larga duración o crónicas. Pueden ser diminutos pero dejarte hecho polvo. ¿Tenías perro?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

Puede ser. Solo que en este caso sería mucho más complicado. Lo que ocurre es que en ese caso debería afectar a padres, hijos, hermanos, todos, en mucha mayor proporción.

Y no lo recuerdo sinceramente, me suena que pueda tener cierto componente hereditario, pero no hasta ese punto.


----------



## derepen (15 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Por la serología. Las infecciones víricas dejan un rastro de anticuerpos. Un subtipo de estos son fabricados frente a las infecciones agudas, es decir presentes o recientes otro frente a las ya pasadas. Si tienes un Ac. de tipo IgG frente a un bicho y ya está, es que has tenido contacto con él pero ya pasaste la infección. Si tienes además uno IgM es la estás pasando en ese momento. Así es más o menos de forma simple y resumida. Y así lo averiguarían.
> 
> ¿Cuál de ellas? No es lo mismo tener elevada la GOT que la GGT o la GPT.
> 
> De todas maneras no es muy alto efectivamente ¿Has sido obeso antes y has adelgazado?



Ok entiendo.

El GGT. Bueno pone que el máximo debería ser 73 y sale en 174, es más del doble. Mi peso se ha mantenido estable varios años.



panxito del barsa dijo:


> Hay muchos más parásitos de los que pensamos, todo tipo de lombrices y bichos alojados en los órganos de los que jamás hablan y nunca buscan los médicos en enfermedades de larga duración o crónicas. Pueden ser diminutos pero dejarte hecho polvo. ¿Tenías perro?




Nada, cero animales.


----------



## El sas (15 Ene 2022)

El origen de la esclerosis es un virus del que tiene anticuerpos el 99% de la población. Qué hachas estos científicos


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Ok entiendo.
> 
> El GGT. Bueno pone que el máximo debería ser 73 y sale en 174, es más del doble. Mi peso se ha mantenido estable varios años.
> 
> ...



Ah si es solo esa, entonces tranquilo nada de nada, es muy común. Más en mujeres.

Tengo que darte una "mala noticia". Lo más probable es que tengas barrillo biliar o piedrecitas en la vesícula.

Toca hacer dieta y restringir las grasas en la alimentación. Pero no te preocupes es un hallazgo muy frecuente sobre todo a partir de ciertas edades.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Ene 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Tienes esa enfermedad porque de enano te cascaron vacunas, tus abuelos no tenian de eso.
> El que no lo quiera ver es muy corto



A ver si puedes responderme a una pregunta,solo a una,ya que según tú,la enfermedad que tengo es por las vacunas.
Tengo dos hermanos,una hermana y un hermano menores que yo,y varios primos también menores que yo.Todos fuimos vacunados con las mismas vacunas para las mismas enfermedades.Nadie de ellos ha desarrollado la enfermedad de Crohn excepto, yo
La pregunta es simple
¿por qué yo?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

Son virus distintos. Y en este caso habría que ver de donde viene el contagio porque esa familia de virus se contagia como el VIH o la hepatitis B.

Además suele infectar a linfos T, no B. Es un retrovirus que quiere decir que tiene más capacidad oncogénica porque parte de su ciclo consiste en insertar su material genético en la célula infectada. 

Si en esa familia todos se contagiaron, no sé, es muy raro....


----------



## Division250 (15 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> A ver si puedes responderme a una pregunta,solo a una,ya que según tú,la enfermedad que tengo es por las vacunas.
> Tengo dos hermanos,una hermana y un hermano menores que yo,y varios primos también menores que yo.Todos fuimos vacunados con las mismas vacunas para las mismas enfermedades.Nadie de ellos ha desarrollado la enfermedad de Crohn excepto, yo
> La pregunta es simple
> ¿por qué yo?



Pues por genetica lo mas probable o porque el lote que te pusieron te jodio mas o porqué tu cuerpo en ese momento no supo reaccionar. 
A mi hija con un examen genetico se descubrio que no debe vacunarse, ni tomar ibuprofeno por la la via del glutation la, tiene cascada. 
Y gracias a eso supimos xq mi madre sufrio una reaccion alergica brutal despues de darle quilotones de ibuprofeno durante una ciatica.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Ene 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Pues por genetica lo mas probable o porque el lote que te pusieron te jodio mas o porqué tu cuerpo en ese momento no supo reaccionar.
> A mi hija con un examen genetico se descubrio que no debe vacunarse, ni tomar ibuprofeno por la la via del glutation la, tiene cascada.
> Y gracias a eso supimos xq mi madre sufrio una reaccion alergica brutal despues de darle quilotones de ibuprofeno durante una ciatica.



gracias por la explicación pero entonces tú no puedes decir que fue la vacuna,sería la vacuna en todo caso MAS UNA PREDISPOSICION GENETICA y a lo mejor alguna causa más,porque si no todos los vacunados desarrollarían la enfermedad y eso no ocurre,y todo el mundo que ha sido vacunado y toma harinas,lácteos,soja,aditivos y todo lo que quieras añadir que se come,también desarrollarían la enfermedad Y ESO NO OCURRE


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Pues por genetica lo mas probable o porque el lote que te pusieron te jodio mas o porqué tu cuerpo en ese momento no supo reaccionar.
> A mi hija con un examen genetico se descubrio que no debe vacunarse, ni tomar ibuprofeno por la la via del glutation la, tiene cascada.
> Y gracias a eso supimos xq mi madre sufrio una reaccion alergica brutal despues de darle quilotones de ibuprofeno durante una ciatica.



Sí. La gente suele portar más material genético defectuoso de lo que en realidad se piensa. Lo que pasa es que suelen ser mutaciones recesivas que rara vez se expresan. De ahí lo jodido de la consanguinidad.

Eso es algo que choca frontalmente con la teoría de la evolución. Da la impresión que la mayoría de los cambios aleatorios en el ADN siempre son a peor. Y cuando hay alguno que otorga alguna ventaja (algunas frente a la malaria) siempre es a costa de joderte por otro lado.

Que yo sepa a día de hoy apenas hay descritas mutaciones para mejor. Que te conviertan algo así como un superhombre o al menos te den la ventaja suficiente para reproducirte mucho más y mejor que tus congéneres. En cambio mutaciones jodidas o fallos que arrastran la perdida de un gen, los que quieras, a punta pala.

Pero bueno esto ya sería otro tema mucho más complejo incluso.


----------



## Division250 (15 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> gracias por la explicación pero entonces tú no puedes decir que fue la vacuna,sería la vacuna en todo caso MAS UNA PREDISPOSICION GENETICA y a lo mejor alguna causa más,porque si no todos los vacunados desarrollarían la enfermedad y eso no ocurre,y todo el mundo que ha sido vacunado y toma harinas,lácteos,soja,aditivos y todo lo que quieras añadir que se come,también desarrollarían la enfermedad Y ESO NO OCURRE



Exacto, pero tu cuenta con la maldad de estos hijos de puta. 
Si sabes que un tanto x ciento de gente cuenta con eso y les das toxicos que los jodes tienes x clientes de por vida.


----------



## Division250 (15 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Sí. La gente suele portar más material genético defectuoso de lo que en realidad se piensa. Lo que pasa es que suelen ser mutaciones recesivas que rara vez se expresan. De ahí lo jodido de la consanguinidad.
> 
> Eso es algo que choca frontalmente con la teoría de la evolución. Da la impresión que la mayoría de los cambios aleatorios en el ADN siempre son a peor. Y cuando hay alguno que otorga alguna ventaja (algunas frente a la malaria) siempre es a costa de joderte por otro lado.
> 
> ...



Exacto y que hoy en dia se reproducen personas que hace 200 años no llegarian a la edad adulta, nos hemos saltado las leyes de la naturaleza.


----------



## derepen (15 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Ah si es solo esa, entonces tranquilo nada de nada, es muy común. Más en mujeres.
> 
> Tengo que darte una "mala noticia". Lo más probable es que tengas barrillo biliar o piedrecitas en la vesícula.
> 
> Toca hacer dieta y restringir las grasas en la alimentación. Pero no te preocupes es un hallazgo muy frecuente sobre todo a partir de ciertas edades.



¿Y si ese barro va a más qué puede pasar?


----------



## Cimbrel (15 Ene 2022)

Lo incluímos en el covid-pass y arreglao


----------



## Larata (15 Ene 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Los virus no existen, la teoría microbiana y del contagio es una farsa.



Así, porque lo dices tú. Pensamientos del siglo XV.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Y si ese barro va a más qué puede pasar?



Piedras en la vesícula. Un cólico biliar que te cagues en los muertos de todo el mundo y que te quiten dicha vesícula como a tantos abuelos.


----------



## derepen (15 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Piedras en la vesícula. Un cólico biliar que te cagues en los muertos de todo el mundo y que te quiten dicha vesícula como a tantos abuelos.



Pero sin vesícula mueres?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Pero sin vesícula mueres?



Jajajaja no. Es una intervención común.

Solo te mata del aburrimiento, porque a partir de ahí te restringirán casi por completo las grasas en la dieta. Adiós al 5 jotas chacho.


----------



## Apocalíptica (15 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Aclarar que solo se pusieron los ojos amarillos en 2008 cuando me dijeron que tenía la mononucleosis, estuve 1 día sin comer en mi casa hecho polvo y me fui al hospital, no tenía ganas de nada. Tras 3 días ingresado con suero me recuperé, me dijeron que tenía epstein barr, y desde entonces los ojos no han vuelto a estar amarillos, tal vez te ha podido liar eso. Digamos que me pegó muy fuerte, de algún modo me castigó al hígado y luego la única cosa extraña que ha quedado, que yo sepa, es la historia de las transaminasas. ¿Te cuadra algo más o ya suponías todo esto?




Hola, he leído de casualidad el hilo por las recientes noticias sobre el virus de la mononucleosis y tu caso se parece mucho al mío.

Pase mononucleosis en 2010, cuando comencé a hacerme analíticas a partir de 2017 me salían siempre transaminasas elevadas, el médico me decía que podía ser el virus latente que de vez en cuando se podía reactivar y atacar el hígado. Me quede con ese diagnóstico en diciembre 2019 tras analíticas periódicas.

La sorpresa vino en noviembre de 2021 cuando se me pusieron ojos y piel amarilla de un día para otro, las transaminasas que normalmente las tenía en 170 y 180 las tuve a 900 y 700 y bilirrubina en 13, a punto de sufrir encefalopatía hepática, estuve jodida 15 días ingresada. Aún sigo en tratamiento y con revisiones, pero el de digestivo ya me ha adelantado que este cuadro de transaminasas elevadas a lo largo de estos años tiene todas las papeletas de hepatitis autoinmune, pide a tu médico que te haga análisis de anticuerpos nucleares, son indicadores de esta enfermedad, si se coge a tiempo con medicación la controlas pero si la dejas, aunque no tengas síntomas, puede que en 15 años tengas cirrosis o complicaciones graves.

La hepatitis autoinmune no suele dar síntomas en los primeros años, suele cursar con esto, elevación de transaminasas... no es "normal" tenerlas elevadas a no ser que sea lo que te comentaban por aquí (alcohol, medicamentos, etc).


Mi consejo es que no lo dejes, y consultes con un especialista, si no me llega a dar este cuadro de hepatitis no sabría que lo tendría.


Un saludo!


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Ene 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Así, porque lo dices tú. Pensamientos del siglo XV.



hazte un timotest y metetelo por el culo subnormal


----------



## Larata (15 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> *Un estudio apunta al virus de la enfermedad del beso como la principal causa de esclerosis múltiple. *
> La revista 'Science' publica el macroestudio realizado a lo largo de 20 años con datos de más de 10 millones de reclutas militares estadounidenses
> 
> 
> ...



Como siempre los juntaletras con sus titulares engañosos. La clave parecer ser esto "*Descubrieron que el riesgo de desarrollar EM en individuos que eran negativos al VEB se multiplicaba por 32 tras la infección por el VEB*"

Es interesante, el VEB es un herpes, otro herpes es el zóster, que causa la varicela y, porteriormente queda acantonado en los nervios pudiendo desencadenar cuadros de herpes cutáneo.

No es imposible que el VEB tenga trofismo por algunas células cerebrales. De todas formas, no necesariamente eso hace que el VEB sea el casuante de la EM, podría ser que el virus lo propiciase, aunque por otro lado, por lo que entiendo del estudio hay pacientes que sin haber pasado el VEB tienen EM. Podría ser que algunos herpes lo propiciasen, pero ahí ya desconozco si la EM ocurre en pacientes que nunca han cogido ningún tipo de herpes.

Hace falta estudiarlo más.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

Apocalíptica dijo:


> Hola, he leído de casualidad el hilo por las recientes noticias sobre el virus de la mononucleosis y tu caso se parece mucho al mío.
> 
> Pase mononucleosis en 2010, cuando comencé a hacerme analíticas a partir de 2017 me salían siempre transaminasas elevadas, el médico me decía que podía ser el virus latente que de vez en cuando se podía reactivar y atacar el hígado. Me quede con ese diagnóstico en diciembre 2019 tras analíticas periódicas.
> 
> ...



Solo tiene la GGT elevada de forma aislada. No lo asustes ni lo acojones.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ene 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Puesto que las vacunas ya no es necesario que inmunicen ni que eviten la transmision, ya se puede decir que todo viene de los virus y por lo tanto todo se puede prevenir con vacunas. Y si no funciona mejor, otra dosis que vendes.



En la edad media te protegias demonio (invisible) con un crucifijo y agua bendita.

Ahora el dimonio es un virus igual de invisible y las vacunas son el agua bendita.

Ambas funcionaban y funcionan, con fe, mucha fe.


----------



## derepen (15 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Jajajaja no. Es una intervención común.
> 
> Solo te mata del aburrimiento, porque a partir de ahí te restringirán casi por completo las grasas en la dieta. Adiós al 5 jotas chacho.





Me alegro. Gracias. 



Apocalíptica dijo:


> Hola, he leído de casualidad el hilo por las recientes noticias sobre el virus de la mononucleosis y tu caso se parece mucho al mío.
> 
> Pase mononucleosis en 2010, cuando comencé a hacerme analíticas a partir de 2017 me salían siempre transaminasas elevadas, el médico me decía que podía ser el virus latente que de vez en cuando se podía reactivar y atacar el hígado. Me quede con ese diagnóstico en diciembre 2019 tras analíticas periódicas.
> 
> ...



Joder, vaya susto lo de ponerte amarilla. ¿Tu caso empeoró por algo concreto? Me refiero a la vacunación, una borrachera o algo así fuera de lo normal. 

En mi caso recuerdo en esos años 2009, 2010... que si adelgazaba los datos mejoraban, al parecer la grasa estaba relacionada pero tampoco estoy muy seguro. Quiero pensar que es eso.

Creo que me voy a ir a dormir sin preguntar qué es la encelopatía hepática, mañana más. 

Tomo nota de los análisis que comentas. 

Buenas noches a todos


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ene 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Para mí son "caprichos del cerebro". Por qué se produce una alergia de un día para otro, por qué las células "se vuelven locas" y se produce el cáncer, por qué el páncreas dijo "se acabó la insulina", por qué a una persona que siempre se ha visto normal le da un delirio de repente?, y así, muchas cosas.
> 
> Una persona que se lleva toda la vida abusando de la comida, del tabaco, del vino, y lo entierran con 90 años, y ahora hay chavales que se cuidan, que no fuman, no beben, vida saludable, y caen con 25 años.
> 
> ...



Saben que es un virus y que les va a dar mucha pasta, no cree Ud en la ciencia y la economia?


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Yo no estoy diagnosticado pero tengo una sintomatologia de fibromialgia, dolores en pecho, sindrome de Reynaud, dolores articulares y musculares, dolores asoiados a hernia discal y ciaticas, dolores cervicales, tendinitis, problemas de sueño y neurologicos (actualemente tratamiento con triptizol), etc positivo en anticuerpos monoclonales ANA positivos. A pesar de mis visitas a Internistas, Reumatólogos y neurólogos no hay diagnóstico pero tenía hace tiempo en mente las posibles consecuencias de una mononucleosis no diagnosticada en su dia. Eso u otro de los muchisimos virus, pues yo soy antirayndiano y afirmo que no sólo existe el VIH sino otros muchos que desconocemos o estan incluso por descubrir. Los virus muchas veces no se conocen y estudian si no devienen en pandemia.



Que existan o no existan es irrelevante.

Lo que lo convierte en un fraude es echar la culpa de tal enfermedad a tal virus porque aparece en un test paco y te vendo una mierda que hace mas mal que bien.

Luego el supuesto patogeno a veces esta, a veces no o a veces pasaba por alli y te sigo vendiendo la misma mierda que siempre, vaya casualidad, tiene peores efectos secundarios que la propia sintomatologia.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ene 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los feos no sufrimos de eso.



Ni los autonomos.


----------



## Apocalíptica (15 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Me alegro. Gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No te preocupes, puede no serlo, pero no te recomiendo que lo dejes pasar como si fuera algo normal, hazte tus revisiones para que tengas la certeza que tu higado esta sano.

La encefalopatía hepática solo ocurre si te sube mucho la bilirrubina como me pasó, no está relacionado, fue una consecuencia.

No encuentro ningún factor desencadenante porque no estoy vacunada, si lo estuviera seguramente habría culpado a la vacuna por encontrar la causa. Solo estaba atravesando un periodo de mucho estrés en el trabajo, muy mala alimentación y poca hidratación. 

Perdona si te he alarmado, sentía la necesidad de contarlo por si a caso te daba más pistas de tu situación.

Buenas noches!


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los seguros funcionan con estadisticas. La obra civil, la agricultura, etc. Luego ese estudio lo revisara gente infinitamente mas lista que tu. Pero vamos, que conbla muestra que han tomado, todo apunta a que si estan en lo cierto.



Esten en lo cierto o equivocados si sale el medicamento se llevan un paston. Si no funciona te jodes y pelillos a la mar.

Al ingeniero si se le cae el puente y mata a alguien se come un marronazo.


----------



## INE (15 Ene 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> El puto Epstein jodiendo incluso muerto. Vaya crack.



Pues no, el tío está vivo y tiene 100 años nada menos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ene 2022)

@Karlos Smith, post: 38690582, member: 75530"]
Que existan o no existan es irrelevante.

Lo que lo convierte en un fraude es echar la culpa de tal enfermedad a tal virus porque aparece en un test paco y te vendo una mierda que hace mas mal que bien.

Luego el supuesto patogeno a veces esta, a veces no o a veces pasaba por alli y te sigo vendiendo la misma mierda que siempre, vaya casualidad, tiene peores efectos secundarios que la propia sintomatologia.
[/QUOTE]

*Los hechos pueden no gustarle pero son estos. El coronavirus tambien puede causar patologias determinadas en algunas personas y no causarlos en otras. -Hay que asumir ese comportameinto estocástico. cuando una enfermedad infecciosa se manifiesta infectando un 90 y tantos por ciento de la enfermedad y con un cuadro idéntico nadie tiene dudas del agente. Pero desgraciadamente, para nuestra racionalidad y certeza a veces las cosas no son tan obvias y transparentes. Los hechos estadísticos son, mientras, los que son. Si hay una causalidad, o una colaterallidad, o asociación o cualquier otra razón para estos hechos SOLO es posible invirtiendo e investigando científicamente el problema.*


----------



## trukutruku (15 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No has leido el articulo?? Parece que esta mas que claro que es el virus ese que ademas afecta al sis. Nervioso.



Una cosa es que ese virus produzca ese problema y otra muy distinta es que haya otras movidas que también lo puedan producir.

No son mutuamente excluyentes


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ene 2022)

loh ejpertos


----------



## derepen (15 Ene 2022)

Apocalíptica dijo:


> No te preocupes, puede no serlo, pero no te recomiendo que lo dejes pasar como si fuera algo normal, hazte tus revisiones para que tengas la certeza que tu higado esta sano.
> 
> La encefalopatía hepática solo ocurre si te sube mucho la bilirrubina como me pasó, no está relacionado, fue una consecuencia.
> 
> ...



Hola, 

Bueno no me alarmaste nada, me diste buenos consejos creo yo así que gracias. Además no hay nada más importante que la salud.

El plan es adelgazar y repetir los tests para ver cómo va, creo que tienes razón en que ignorar esto como si no pasara podría acabar convirtiéndose en un error. 

Saludos


----------



## derepen (15 Ene 2022)

Eso lo sabía porque conozco a una persona, lo otro ni puta idea, me alegro de haber entrado a este hilo la verdad.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Ene 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Una cosa es que ese virus produzca ese problema y otra muy distinta es que haya otras movidas que también lo puedan producir.
> 
> No son mutuamente excluyentes



Creo que lo que deja claro el estudio ws que el virus esta siempre presente para que provoque la enfermedad. Ahora la cuestion es sabe que otro factor hace que la desencadene. Porque no todo el mundo infectado la produce. Y todo apunta a que factores geneticos que hacen que el sistema inmunitario cree antigenos para destruir partes del sistema nervioso donde esta escondido el virus.

Es un tema muchisimo mas complejo de lo que puede un profano cuñao pueda imaginar.


----------



## Mis Alaska (15 Ene 2022)

No piendo dejar de morrearme por esta noticia.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (15 Ene 2022)

es solo para que no beses. Es obvio, hay que ser imbecil para no verlo.


----------



## Lady_A (15 Ene 2022)

Pues yo ya la tuve, así que tengo un 38% mas de posibilidades de tener esa enfermedad.además no saben porque afecta mas a las mujeres.

Miraos los anticuerpos es probable que la hayáis tenido, es un virus que se pega muchisimo, compartiendo tapas, tenedor, copas con amigos que se suele probar si alguien pide un cockel diferente al tuyo, en fuentes publicas, compartir un cigarro, una copa mal lavada, besarse, hay mil millones de maneras, no se necesita mucha saliva infectada


De hecho, yo tuve anticuerpos y no habia besado a nadie en mi vida cuando me dio positivo alla por los 15 años.


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Karlos Smith, post: 38690582, member: 75530"]
> Que existan o no existan es irrelevante.
> 
> Lo que lo convierte en un fraude es echar la culpa de tal enfermedad a tal virus porque aparece en un test paco y te vendo una mierda que hace mas mal que bien.
> ...



*Los hechos pueden no gustarle pero son estos. El coronavirus tambien puede causar patologias determinadas en algunas personas y no causarlos en otras. -Hay que asumir ese comportameinto estocástico. cuando una enfermedad infecciosa se manifiesta infectando un 90 y tantos por ciento de la enfermedad y con un cuadro idéntico nadie tiene dudas del agente. Pero desgraciadamente, para nuestra racionalidad y certeza a veces las cosas no son tan obvias y transparentes. Los hechos estadísticos son, mientras, los que son. Si hay una causalidad, o una colaterallidad, o asociación o cualquier otra razón para estos hechos SOLO es posible invirtiendo e investigando científicamente el problema.*
[/QUOTE]

Diras los aprox 15 coronavirus que provocan los catarros y unos 100 de la gripe.

Coges la pcr que detecta a bulto la mayoria de ellos y ya tienes un virus invent para vender mierdas.

A otro perro con ese hueso.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ene 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> *Los hechos pueden no gustarle pero son estos. El coronavirus tambien puede causar patologias determinadas en algunas personas y no causarlos en otras. -Hay que asumir ese comportameinto estocástico. cuando una enfermedad infecciosa se manifiesta infectando un 90 y tantos por ciento de la enfermedad y con un cuadro idéntico nadie tiene dudas del agente. Pero desgraciadamente, para nuestra racionalidad y certeza a veces las cosas no son tan obvias y transparentes. Los hechos estadísticos son, mientras, los que son. Si hay una causalidad, o una colaterallidad, o asociación o cualquier otra razón para estos hechos SOLO es posible invirtiendo e investigando científicamente el problema.*



Diras los aprox 15 coronavirus que provocan los catarros y unos 100 de la gripe.

Coges la pcr que detecta a bulto la mayoria de ellos y ya tienes un virus invent para vender mierdas.

A otro perro con ese hueso.
[/QUOTE]
*
Ni perro ni hueso. Yo no tengo acciones de farmacéutica y ojalá la inversión pública en los países desarrollados fuera de tal magnitud que no hubiera sitio para que los buitres carroñeros se enriquezcan con la salud de las personas. Pero los liberales diran que nada de impuestos y que aquellos se merecen el esfuerzo de su inversión.  *


----------



## Karlos Smith (15 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Diras los aprox 15 coronavirus que provocan los catarros y unos 100 de la gripe.
> 
> Coges la pcr que detecta a bulto la mayoria de ellos y ya tienes un virus invent para vender mierdas.
> 
> A otro perro con ese hueso.



Ni perro ni hueso. Yo no tengo acciones de farmacéutica y ojalá la inversión pública en los países desarrollados fuera de tal magnitud que no hubiera sitio para que los buitres carroñeros se enriquezcan con la salud de las personas. Pero los liberales diran que nada de impuestos y que aquellos se merecen el esfuerzo de su inversión.  
[/QUOTE]

No se que me cuentas pero mira que es dificil quotear mal dos veces seguidas.


----------



## trukutruku (15 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Creo que lo que deja claro el estudio ws que el virus esta siempre presente para que provoque la enfermedad. Ahora la cuestion es sabe que otro factor hace que la desencadene. Porque no todo el mundo infectado la produce. Y todo apunta a que factores geneticos que hacen que el sistema inmunitario cree antigenos para destruir partes del sistema nervioso donde esta escondido el virus.
> 
> Es un tema muchisimo mas complejo de lo que puede un profano cuñao pueda imaginar.



No has entendido mi mensane

El estudio hace la afirmación 
Si virus de epstein bar entonces esclerosis

Esta afirmación no implica que 
Si esclerosis entonces virus epstein bar

NI que virus si y sólo si esclerosis


----------



## Knight who says ni (15 Ene 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> *Descubrieron que el riesgo de desarrollar EM en individuos... se multiplicaba por 32* tras la infección por el VEB



Dios, esa enfermedad la pasé yo de joven... por favor, que saquen ya una vacuna, por favor...


----------



## Ponix (15 Ene 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Las causas de la esclerosis múltiple van desde el mercurio de los empastes, el déficit de vitamina D, una mala circulación, algunas infecciones, los fármacos del colesterol....



Alimentación...


----------



## Gort (15 Ene 2022)

Yo pasé la mononucleosis infecciosa hace 3 años, a los 50. Tres semanas hecha un trapo (encima se juntó con gripe), no podía ni levantar un brazo. Mi médico decía que no podía ser mononucleosis por ser una enfermedad que afecta mayoritariamente a jóvenes, pero un análisis de sangre lo confirmó. Todavía no sé cómo me contagié, probablemente me saltaría saliva de algún alumno/a infectado. 

En cuanto al artículo, no es algo que me inquiete especialmente. Hay tantísimas enfermedades, virus, bacterias, etc que estar todo el rato pensando si contraeré esto o lo otro es una pérdida de tiempo. La vida va pasando mientras tanto.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Ene 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> No has entendido mi mensane
> 
> El estudio hace la afirmación
> Si virus de epstein bar entonces esclerosis
> ...



El estudio no dice que si estas infectado vas a padecer la enfermedad si o si. Dice que tienes muchisimas mas probabilidades.


----------



## trukutruku (15 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> El estudio no dice que si estas infectado vas a padecer la enfermedad si o si. Dice que tienes muchisimas mas probabilidades.



Sigues sin entenderlo.

Por supuesto. Por eso he incluido en la lista de no afirmaciones la condición si y sólo si.

Lo que establece es esa relación, pero no la inversa. Más claro ahora?


----------



## Ratona001 (12 Feb 2022)

Otra vacuna


----------



## Piotr (12 Feb 2022)

Epstein... No ase falta disir nada mas


----------



## Pollepolle (12 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Otra vacuna



En este caso las vacunas serian muy jodidas de desarrollar. El virus se queda latente dentro de celulas nerviosas. Y lo hace tan bien que el sistema inmunitario no distingue las celulas sanas de las enfermas, por eso se producen enfermedades como esta. El Sis. Inmunitario sabe que hay un polizon pero es incapaz de encontrarlo.


----------

